# The "New and Improved" Creek Wader's Discussion thread....



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude!!! You dug that video out from deep in the closet..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! You dug that video out from deep in the closet..



Yessir....I stumbled across them not too long ago and realized I hadn't heard them in about 35 yrs. I had that album along with a couple more of theirs back in the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Lawd....my connection is slowwww tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd....my connection is slowwww tonight



I thought it was just me. Seems to be totally random. One minute its quick, then the refresh will take forever. Bout ready to quit anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought it was just me. Seems to be totally random. One minute its quick, then the refresh will take forever. Bout ready to quit anyway.



Same here.....How ya doin bama??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

buncha' quitters..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> buncha' quitters..



Miz T's runnin me off for a bit, she's got something she's workin on. BBL


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> buncha' quitters..


I've been busy elsewhere this evening!!



Nick did anybody ever pour you that tall glass??........Next time I see you it's on me!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here.....How ya doin bama??



Doing okay, The horse got his skull drilled this afternoon in Auburn. They got a lot of blood clot out of his sinus cavity along with mucus from an infection. The skull fracture is healed and hopefully with antibiotic irrigation he'll be fine in a couple of days. No cancer was found.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been busy elsewhere this evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nick did anybody ever pour you that tall glass??........Next time I see you it's on me!!





If they did, I wasn`t here to enjoy it. I got tied up elsewhere.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude!!! You dug that video out from deep in the closet..



now if only someone could get some of the fellers around here to come out of the closet.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If they did, I wasn`t here to enjoy it. I got tied up elsewhere.



If it weren't so late I'd pour me up a drink or three..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Doing okay, The horse got his skull drilled this afternoon in Auburn. They got a lot of blood clot out of his sinus cavity along with mucus from an infection. The skull fracture is healed and hopefully with antibiotic irrigation he'll be fine in a couple of days. No cancer was found.


Robert........If you promise to leave out posts about Skull drillings..........I promise to never post a pic of a rattlesnake here in the dri.......Creek wader thread again!!

Glad to hear there was no cancer!!



Nicodemus said:


> If they did, I wasn`t here to enjoy it. I got tied up elsewhere.


Don't matter I will take care of that next time we meet!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If it weren't so late I'd pour me up a drink or three..



ain't never too late to do some 12 oz. curls 

As long as it's purely for the excersise of course...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> now if only someone could get some of the fellers around here to come out of the closet.....


Come on out Kendall.......You're safe here!!......I'm sure Quack will welcome you with his leopard print........I'm gonna stop there. You'll find out soon enough!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Obama, and don't know why you would question me on this??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ain't never too late to do some 12 oz. curls
> 
> As long as it's purely for the excersise of course...



The Creek don't come in 12oz cans...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hey, glad to see you here. How was the rally this morning?
> 
> I was unable to attend, I was off watching my grass grow, and doing other more important things.


You said you had that one covered!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Creek don't come in 12oz cans...


----------



## david w. (Aug 18, 2011)

*yawn* Busy day.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the creek right over that Black Maple Hill?  Cause that is where I'm headed!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

david w. said:


> *yawn* Busy day.



Your finger tired from pushin that big red button?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You said you had that one covered!!



YOU were the one planning it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I love Obama, and don't know why you would question me on this??


That explains a lot!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That explains a lot!!



DON'T MAKE ME PUSH DA RED BUT.... Oh, wait.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I love Obama, and don't know why you would question me on this??





Kendallbearden said:


> DON'T MAKE ME PUSH DA RED BUT.... Oh, wait.


Don't make me tell folks about your secret fantasy with Oprah


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't make me tell folks about your secret fantasy with Oprah



Don't make me post pics of you in that failed beauty pageant a few years back


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't make me tell folks about your secret fantasy with Oprah



AHH c'mon guys its to late for that kind of talk ... gunna have nightmares now.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> AHH c'mon guys its to late for that kind of walk ... gunna have nightmares now.



where we walkin to?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Don't make me post pics of you in that failed beauty pageant a few years back


Anybody that knows me,.......Knows I ain't got the qualifications for no beauty pageant!!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> where we walkin to?



To get my red button.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> To get my red button.



You mean they're portable?!?!?!

Man i gotta get one of those things


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> AHH c'mon guys its to late for that kind of talk ... gunna have nightmares now.


 Genuinely sorry for planting that image in your brain!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## slip (Aug 18, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You mean they're portable?!?!?!
> 
> Man i gotta get one of those things


Not really portable, but Savage likes to put it up on the shelf that i cant reach so i dont go on a banning spree ...


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Genuinely sorry for planting that image in your brain!!
> 
> Good night Folks!!



G'night RUTT


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Not really portable, but Savage likes to put it up on the shelf that i cant reach so i dont go on a banning spree ...
> 
> 
> G'night RUTT



Just imagine what this site would be like if the mods went on a banning spree 

































On second thought, scratch that idea.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Anybody that knows me,.......Knows I ain't got the qualifications for no beauty pageant!!



I can second that!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I can second that!



Well his picture is up now on my other thread, so the idjits of the forum can be the judges 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=637635


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 19, 2011)

No link?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No link?



fixed it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2011)

Friday,  need I saw more?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 19, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GOOBLIN.

TGIF, THE WEEKEND IS FINALLY GETTING HERE!

Morning to all of you "new and improved" Creek Waders this morning.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2011)

mornin idjits


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2011)

gooood mornin yall.....we are lookin down the barrel of da weekend now!!!! i hope you all have a safe and happy friday!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 19, 2011)

TGIF, now I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2011)

Mernin' Goobers and Raisenettes..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Goobers and Raisenettes..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2011)

How bout a fried egg samich ta get things Started


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> How bout a fried egg samich ta get things Started



No thanks...just finished a bowl of grits and some toast.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 19, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


What?? Are you having an identity crisis??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? Are you having an identity crisis??



I guess he can't decide if he is a goober or a raisenette.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2011)

is it october yet??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> is it october yet??


 No, but I sure wish it was!

Heaven Help me through this day!  I swear, if someone were to tell me it is only Thursday, I'd have to slap them!

 MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

Mernin folks!!!!  Yep it's Friday, and I'm through with the deck and porch staining(except for the spindles). Still have to do the front porch and paint the columns, but not today or this week-end. 

It's time for some R&R


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay im ticked,  i was just told the company i work for cannot make payroll today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin



Wassamatta.....You aint sick is ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Okay im ticked,  i was just told the company i work for cannot make payroll today!



   
Dang man....sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassamatta.....You aint sick is ya



i'm draggin jeff, miserable,


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm draggin jeff, miserable,



Sorry to hear that, bud!!! You got your point across just fine though, with the sea green and puny font size.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that, bud!!! You got your point across just fine though, with the sea green and puny font size.



yeah , thats how i feel, my fault though, stayed up to late wadin in a creek, one to many silver bullets. Should be good bout lunch though


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

Dang it Keebs!!! 

I gotta go....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah , thats how i feel, my fault though, stayed up to late wadin in a creek, one to many silver bullets. Should be good bout lunch though




Whewww....You aint "Officially" sick then. Nothin' a little 'Hair of the Dog' cain't fix


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!!!  Yep it's Friday, and I'm through with the deck and porch staining(except for the spindles). Still have to do the front porch and paint the columns, but not today or this week-end.
> 
> _*It's time for some R&R*_






mudracing101 said:


> mornin






blood on the ground said:


> Okay im ticked,  i was just told the company i work for cannot make payroll today!





mudracing101 said:


> i'm draggin jeff, miserable,





mudracing101 said:


> yeah , thats how i feel, my fault though, stayed up to late wadin in a creek, one to many silver bullets. Should be good bout lunch though


Aaahhhsssooooo were we together last nite? I'm in the same boat!


Jeff C. said:


> Dang it Keebs!!!
> 
> I gotta go....


 wwwhhhaaaaaaa???????????
I was busy sewing, yes, sewing, doing a favor for a friend in the nursing home, she has a leather like bag that was custom made for her wheelchair & it needed some tlc sewing, now, I just hope it fits back right!


Jeff C. said:


> Whewww....You aint "Officially" sick then. Nothin' a little 'Hair of the Dog' cain't fix


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhsssooooo were we together last nite? I'm in the same boat!
> 
> wwwhhhaaaaaaa???????????
> I was busy sewing, yes, sewing, doing a favor for a friend in the nursing home, she has a leather like bag that was custom made for her wheelchair & it needed some tlc sewing, now, I just hope it fits back right!




OK.....geez!!! 

SCUUUUSE ME!!!!















































Later Ms Keebsy.....have a great week-end!!! 

Same goes for all the Waders!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OK.....geez!!!
> 
> SCUUUUSE ME!!!!
> 
> ...


 Don't have "too" much fun this weekend!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhsssooooo were we together last nite? I'm in the same boat!


I hope not cause if we were i dont remember you


Jeff C. said:


> OK.....geez!!!
> 
> SCUUUUSE ME!!!!
> 
> ...



Later Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope not cause if we were i dont remember you
> Later Jeffro


  we were together at different places!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep, i guess so Bad thing is i've got it planned to do all over again with my brother this evenin. I'm gettin to old to live like this


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, i guess so Bad thing is i've got it planned to do all over again with my brother this evenin. I'm gettin to old to live like this


 YA gotta learn to pace yourself........... plan a session with Miguel or Quack, they're the pro's & can give you all kinds of tips!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

I just need more sleep, thats the biggest part.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I just need more sleep, thats the biggest part.


 ALKAseltzer don't hurt none either.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ALKAseltzer don't hurt none either.............



I see a big lunch comin on , maybe even that new steakhouse that just opened up


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I see a big lunch comin on , maybe even that new steakhouse that just opened up


 New steak house? where? name? c'mon, details man!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> New steak house? where? name? c'mon, details man!!!



you know Logan's, they finally opened up.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it still considered "morning" iffin' you never got any sleep at "night"? We officially had the worst night ever over here. I think I MIGHT have gotten an hour of z's in around 7am.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2011)

Good day to everbody.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good day to everbody.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Is it still considered "morning" iffin' you never got any sleep at "night"? We officially had the worst night ever over here. I think I MIGHT have gotten an hour of z's in around 7am.


Yes it is, it comes wether we are ready or not



Nicodemus said:


> Good day to everbody.



Mornin Nic , hows things? oh yeah, i looked in the hens boxes yesterday after the ole rooster put em up and there are 3 eggs


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you know Logan's, they finally opened up.


*PERK* LOGAN'S??? IN TIFTON?????? WHOOOHHHOOOOO



CortGirl said:


> Is it still considered "morning" iffin' you never got any sleep at "night"? We officially had the worst night ever over here. I think I MIGHT have gotten an hour of z's in around 7am.


 yep, sorry, it still is...............



Nicodemus said:


> Good day to everbody.


 Hi!  did ya hear? Tifton has a LOGAN'S!!!  Yeah, I like Logan's!!!


bigox911 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>



Hey you! Hope you get some rest!  



mudracing101 said:


> Yes it is, it comes wether we are ready or not
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Nic , hows things? oh yeah, i looked in the hens boxes yesterday after the ole rooster put em up and there are 3 eggs










Keebs said:


> *PERK* LOGAN'S??? IN TIFTON?????? WHOOOHHHOOOOO
> 
> 
> yep, sorry, it still is...............
> ...





Hey Keebs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, but I sure wish it was!
> 
> Heaven Help me through this day!  I swear, if someone were to tell me it is only Thursday, I'd have to slap them!
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!






It's really only Thursday . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's really only Thursday . . .



Mornin Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't have "too" much fun this weekend!!




Oh....you know I won't!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> I hope not cause if we were i dont remember you
> 
> 
> Later Jeffro



Stopped back by fer a quick lunch break....leftover sketti


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's really only Thursday . . .


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's really only Thursday . . .



Jackleg...you got those crazy work weeks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 19, 2011)

Everyday is friday when you don't have a job. 

I guess sending out umpteen resumes and applications everyday is kinda like workin. 

Oh well...keep pluggin along.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 19, 2011)

A'ight....later boyz and gals!!!! Headin' to Tybee Island. Gonna throw out a hook, put out some crab nets, do beach stuff, and just relax in general.

Y'all have a good week-end


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....later boyz and gals!!!! Headin' to Tybee Island. Gonna throw out a hook, put out some crab nets, do beach stuff, and just relax in general.
> 
> Y'all have a good week-end



Have a great trip, Jeff


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Everyday is friday when you don't have a job.
> 
> I guess sending out umpteen resumes and applications everyday is kinda like workin.
> 
> Oh well...keep pluggin along.


 keep at it Neil!



Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....later boyz and gals!!!! Headin' to Tybee Island. Gonna throw out a hook, put out some crab nets, do beach stuff, and just relax in general.
> 
> Y'all have a good week-end


 Ya'll have a good time, Chief!


----------



## david w. (Aug 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Everyday is friday when you don't have a job.
> 
> I guess sending out umpteen resumes and applications everyday is kinda like workin.
> 
> Oh well...keep pluggin along.



 i hope you find one real soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2011)

between cases on a friday aftrnoon. Still gotta broken heart to fix and hopefully still have time to get things ready for the weekend. Fishbro and i will spend the day taking down stands, feeders, and trailcams.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

david w. said:


> i hope you find one real soon.






You having to edit your on post ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You having to edit your on post ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2011)

Lazy day...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lazy day...





Yep, I need to be on the tractor, just can't get motivated.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lazy day...


 for some folks it might be............ if I don't get outta here & get these lists done, I'm gonna be in truble!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2011)

Ya`ll have a good weekend.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good weekend.



u too nic


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good weekend.


 YOU TOO!


----------



## david w. (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You having to edit your on post ???



Im a mod,Im not perfect.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 19, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im a mod,Im not perfect.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

afternoon fellow drivelers


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon fellow drivelers



Afternoon idjit


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon fellow drivelers





Les Miles said:


> Afternoon idjit


 Hi guys!







 I love my job.......I love my job...... wait, I DO love my job, it's the *person* I have to deal with that "ain't so swoofy"!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon idjit



afternoon les. By the way, i liked you in this video. I didn't know you could move like that 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=637725


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






If it at this point and time, you're ready to change "venues" in yo life give me a call . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If it at this point and time, you're ready to change "venues" in yo life give me a call . . .



Hey quack 
ain't seen ya around in a while


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon les. By the way, i liked you in this video. I didn't know you could move like that
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=637725



That ain't me yadernidjit 

I ain't that old and I gotta better moves than that geezer. 

Time for me to go get my swag on...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If it at this point and time, you're ready to change "venues" in yo life give me a call . . .


 I'll keep that in mind......................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2011)

Howdy everyone. Quick pass through...trying to get the rest of the place unpacked so I can relax a bit this weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy everyone. Quick pass through...trying to get the rest of the place unpacked so I can relax a bit this weekend!


Pace yourself, might as well place it, sit & ponder about it then move on......... after your sure the hubby has it in the right place!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 19, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy everyone. Quick pass through...trying to get the rest of the place unpacked so I can relax a bit this weekend!



Hey Cort mama...feeling better this afternoon? Or should I tip toe quietly to the other side of the room ?  

seriously...don't push it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Howdy everyone. Quick pass through...trying to get the rest of the place unpacked so I can relax a bit this weekend!





ShugaplumCourtmamanotfeelinwell, I've been off the last 3 days, shoulda gave me a holler, I mighta moved a box, or 2 for ya, but I can assure we could of had some laughs!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 19, 2011)

OSIF: Hey Hankus let's go fishin

Hankus: Sure man

OSIF: Can I bring the youngun again this weekend

Hankus: Nope

OSIF: Why?

Hankus: Cause theys gonna be a whole little fishin and a whole lotta drinkin


Y'all have a good weekend


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 19, 2011)

Home early and the weekend has officially begun for me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Pace yourself, might as well place it, sit & ponder about it then move on......... after your sure the hubby has it in the right place!



 He's got everything where I want it....for now!



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Cort mama...feeling better this afternoon? Or should I tip toe quietly to the other side of the room ?
> 
> seriously...don't push it.



Doin' good now. Talked to the doc and he called in some meds to help me level out some. Told the hubby he ain't gonna hinder me from taking them this time 



Hooked On Quack said:


> ShugaplumCourtmamanotfeelinwell, I've been off the last 3 days, shoulda gave me a holler, I mighta moved a box, or 2 for ya, but I can assure we could of had some laughs!!!



Doh! I didn't know you were off! It was a crazy day round here for sure! Emily (the toddler) has been actin' a fool cause she knows I'm busy with da baby and can't get to her very fast...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2011)

who, what, when, why, where, how?
Bubbette has gone to see the Bill Cosby show tonight, kids are gone, what to do for supper?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> OSIF: Hey Hankus let's go fishin
> 
> Hankus: Sure man
> 
> ...




NephewDrunkaz, who/what exactly is OSIF ??




CortGirl said:


> He's got everything where I want it....for now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Let me take charge of Em ( I can trip her) when she decides to run . . .

Babies, I just can't handle, I'm skeered of 'em . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me take charge of Em ( I can trip her) when she decides to run . . .
> 
> Babies, I just can't handle, I'm skeered of 'em . . .



She does that herownself...all the time  She has her momma's coordination and grace


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 19, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> She does that herownself...all the time  She has her momma's coordination and grace





We should do well together, I often times find myself face planted . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We should do well together, I often times find myself face planted . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We should do well together, I often times find myself face planted . . .



Yep. I think we got some pic's somewhere..... 

Well, Fishbro is on the way here. Jenny is bringing a pizza home for supper, and the 4-wheeler is getting a battery charge.
Gonna be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I think we got some pic's somewhere.....
> 
> Well, Fishbro is on the way here. enny is bringing a pizza home for supper, and the 4-wheeler is getting a battery charge.
> Gonna be a long day tomorrow.



And I want you to  his hiney when he gets there.  

He was texting me while he was driving.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And I want you to  his hiney when he gets there.
> 
> He was texting me while he was driving.



yeah? So?


----------



## slip (Aug 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We should do well together, I often times find myself face planted . . .


I think someone moves the wall in this house, inch by inch .... im always running into them.


turtlebug said:


> And I want you to  his hiney when he gets there.
> 
> He was texting me while he was driving.



Maybe he was at a red light .... then it doesnt count, right?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

good evening drivelers and fellow idjits


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> good evening drivelers and fellow idjits



evening KB!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah? So?




I'll take care of you on Sunday.     





slip said:


> Maybe he was at a red light .... then it doesnt count, right?




NO red lights for no longer than he had been gone.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> evening KB!





Don't look like i've missed very much. Y'all haven't been very talkative today. That's a change.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

Dang, I get a glycolic peel and yall run and hide. 

The redness will go away.     



Fishbait goes away and I don't even have anyone to play wif.  

Yall disappoint me. 

Hrumph....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

It sho'nuff is dead tonight.

HELLO...?HELLO...?HELLO...?HELLO...?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Dang, I get a glycolic peel and yall run and hide.
> 
> The redness will go away.
> 
> ...


Hold on just a minute I'm just getting here!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hold on just a minute I'm just getting here!!



Ain't never been so glad to see an obama supporter before 
What you up to tonight rutt?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Ain't never been so glad to see an obama supporter before
> What you up to tonight rutt?


Handing Out infractions here, and there.........You want one???


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hold on just a minute I'm just getting here!!



Well now that you're here, go infract Throwback for making a video about me.  

He made me dumpy and monotone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry, been chatting with Fishbro. He made it safe and sound, Bugsy.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, been chatting with Fishbro. He made it safe and sound, Bugsy.



Well good.  

I guess I'll take my dumpy, monotoned behind to bed now since I gotta get mini-me to some school somethingorother thingie at 9:00 in the morning.  


I wanna sleep late... just one day. Just one.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Handing Out infractions here, and there.........You want one???



Hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well now that you're here, go infract Throwback for making a video about me.
> 
> He made me dumpy and monotone.


I'm sorry I haven't seen that one yet??

Been so busy Watchin KB waitin on him to slip up. I ain't been able to make my usual rounds!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 19, 2011)

Can i have a dolla?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sorry I haven't seen that one yet??
> 
> Been so busy Watchin KB waitin on him to slip up. I ain't been able to make my usual rounds!!




My Spanish thread.     




david w. said:


> Can i have a dolla?



Will you banded Throwback for it?


----------



## david w. (Aug 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> My Spanish thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get rutt to do it.Dolla first though.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

david w. said:


> Can i be a supermodel?



Sure you can! 
Talk to rutt about it. He had some mighty purty beauty pageant pics that i posted up last night.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 19, 2011)

david w. said:


> I'll get rutt to do it.Dolla first though.



Sure thing.


----------



## david w. (Aug 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sure thing.



hmmmm........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sure thing.



he don't need no dolla anyway. You seen his car?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 20, 2011)

Man, it is quieter in here than a "church mouse" at a Cat convention !!!!!    

It has been a long day so I guess that I will shut this thing down and go to bed too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2011)

Keep it coming






Hungry anyone?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 20, 2011)

wake up!   Oh and Gobblin, please pass the jelly!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 20, 2011)

OK...for those that didn't hear me the 1st time...

Wake Up!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 20, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...for those that didn't hear me the 1st time...
> 
> Wake Up!



I'm up! I'm up!   Heck, I been up for awhile


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 20, 2011)

Mornin BB, Mornin Snowy 

Just finished a big breakfast and ready for the day.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2011)

Yawn stretch scratch... Mornin folks. Need mtn. Dew.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm up! I'm up!   Heck, I been up for awhile





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin BB, Mornin Snowy
> 
> Just finished a big breakfast and ready for the day.





BBQBOSS said:


> Yawn stretch scratch... Mornin folks. Need mtn. Dew.


Morning Folks!!...........Another day at the plant. Hope to have this one finished up by 12:00


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 20, 2011)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Mornin' y'all!



good morning.


----------



## Self! (Aug 20, 2011)

Howdy folks! Gearing up to chase some crappie today!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 20, 2011)

just passin through fellers. I gotta go get to work.


----------



## Self! (Aug 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> just passin through fellers. I gotta go get to work.




work is 4 letter word you idgit! its Saturday


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 20, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> work is 4 letter word you idgit! its Saturday



I know it. I've got a bobcat to mount for a guy though. I told him i'd have it to him by next week. 
Anyway, time to get busy. I'll see you fellers later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

Whew!!!!


----------



## Self! (Aug 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!!!!




whats up with all these 4 letter words today?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> whats up with all these 4 letter words today?


Too many syllables for ya' huh?


----------



## Self! (Aug 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too many syllables for ya' huh?





And you thought you would never be a poster child at your age.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 20, 2011)

Well this has been a crappy day.  

Fishbait is gone to Wobbert-Woo's!  house so this was SUPPOSED to be my "get everthing done, clean the house, spiffy up the roots, bake gurn a pecan pie" day. 

NOT! 

Woke up with a migraine and couldn't keep diet coke or water down. Tried to eat some something and threw up so hard I thought I'd cracked my chest. Still hurts to breathe.  Wound up having ERD run mini-me to her activities and slept straight through til 4:30. 

Not sure if I'm gonna be able to shoot tomorrow. Gonna try and run to town and get the stuff to make a pie since my head isn't hurting anymore at least. 

This day has SUCKED.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Folks!!...........Another day at the plant. Hope to have this one finished up by 12:00




Dang Mitch, being salary sucks. . . 




turtlebug said:


> Well this has been a crappy day.
> 
> Fishbait is gone to Wobbert-Woo's!  house so this was SUPPOSED to be my "get everthing done, clean the house, spiffy up the roots, bake gurn a pecan pie" day.
> 
> ...





"spiffy up da roots" ????



Hope ya feel better babe!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Mitch, being salary sucks. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeap salaried hurts.  but I could at least work from home today.

"spiffy up da roots"   means stink up the house.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2011)

Does wine and beer mix well?....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yeap salaried hurts.  but I could at least work from home today.
> 
> "spiffy up da roots"   means stink up the house.






Mitch is (once again) breaking in a trainee, mebbe this one comes without attitude and wants to work.


I know all about "spiffying up roots" my wife's a hair dresser!!

Not allowed in "my" house . . .


----------



## killa86 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey quack whut up


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

What up homies.


----------



## killa86 (Aug 20, 2011)

just hanging out after a long day of football. my son had a game. he played his best football ever. im a proud papa. hows you?


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2011)

Now that was purty dang cool!!

I was in the woods cuttin fire wood and making a bunch of noise ... look up and there is a spotted fawn about 30 feet away just standing there watching ... i stop cuttin and talk to her, and she walks up to about 20 feet before she walks off real slow. Who woulda thunk it ... kicked up 3 deer gettin in there.


on a side note, i discovered that im about 10 yards down range from a new archery range that shouldnt be there. That aint gunna fly, im not dodging arrows.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 20, 2011)

david w. said:


> What up homies.



Time to watch my Saints!!!

Who Dat!


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

killa86 said:


> just hanging out after a long day of football. my son had a game. he played his best football ever. im a proud papa. hows you?



Me's be doin gud.



slip said:


> Now that was purty dang cool!!
> 
> I was in the woods cuttin fire wood and making a bunch of noise ... look up and there is a spotted fawn about 30 feet away just standing there watching ... i stop cuttin and talk to her, and she walks up to about 20 feet before she walks off real slow. Who woulda thunk it ... kicked up 3 deer gettin in there.
> 
> ...



Slip and his interesting stories.



Les Miles said:


> Time to watch my Saints!!!
> 
> Who Dat!



Hush it zippy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hush it zippy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Evening peoples!
Man, what a long day. Fishbro and i got left about 630am and got back about 3pm. We pulled feeders, stands, moved stands, moved feeders and finally just quit because of the heat. Going back in the morning to load up stands and feeders for the trip to Bugsyville.
Checked the trail cam photo's and honestly, we didn't miss much. There was one spot where we have a good herd but all the other spots were so random that it wasn't worth hunting anyway. I think the guys across the fence really put a hurting on the hogs when the new baiting bill went into effect. Lord knows, we heard a lot of shots over that way that last weekend we hunted. 
Anyway, hot shower, nap, and a mighty fine meal cooked by Bubbette makes everything better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 20, 2011)

Melissa said:


> Does wine and beer mix well?....



yes, ma'am! Mix those two together and you can puke a solid stream with good airtime!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yes, ma'am! Mix those two together and you can puke a solid stream with good airtime!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yes, ma'am! Mix those two together and you can puke a solid stream with good airtime!



lol, opps. Does it matter if it's a box of wine instead of that expensive stuff?   Cause I ran out of wine....all I have is Bud.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yes, ma'am! Mix those two together and you can puke a solid stream with good airtime!



not to mention an interesting color pattern.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2011)

Melissa said:


> Does wine and beer mix well?....


That depends on what you are mixing them with!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 20, 2011)

i feel like a turtle on its back.  doooooood im stuffed....


----------



## Melissa (Aug 20, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That depends on what you are mixing them with!!



lol well first i drank me some box of wine and then I had some red label bud, not mixed obviously....but i'm feeling better AWESOME!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2011)

Melissa said:


> lol well first i drank me some box of wine and then I had some red label bud, not mixed obviously....but i'm feeling better AWESOME!


Right about now you should!!........Can't make any guarantees for tomorrow!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> i feel like a turtle on its back.  doooooood im stuffed....


If you ate all that food I saw in those pictures.......You should be!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 20, 2011)

howdy fellers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Right about now you should!!........Can't make any guarantees for tomorrow!!


I wonder if she's sprayed the walls yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

Where are all of you lightweights at?? I'm ready for some coffee and brefast...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

Fergit it now!!! I done got my own!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fergit it now!!! I done got my own!!



kk






donut count.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 21, 2011)

I like bacon


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 21, 2011)

Alrighty then. Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  at the lease finishing up. Shower time for me and then I'm headed to Big Jim's shoot to meet Gurn and sling a few arrows.   

Still a little weak from yesterday but better. 

Hope yall have a good one. I plan on having some pictures to post when I get home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  at the lease finishing up. Shower time for me and then I'm headed to Big Jim's shoot to meet Gurn and sling a few arrows.
> 
> Still a little weak from yesterday but better.
> 
> Hope yall have a good one. I plan on having some pictures to post when I get home.



If you're heading to Big Jim's I hope you are showering in something that contains DEET...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2011)

Morning ladies and gentlemen...and kids of all ages!   Sure hope today is more relaxing than yesterday was!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey quack whut up





Hiya Tommy!!    Not having any luck with EMC??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 21, 2011)

Another day in paradise!!

This makes day 21 here at the plant..........With any luck I may be able to take a day off next weekend!!

How are you fine folks this morning!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2011)

Check out the latest turnings!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6231264#post6231264


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Check out the latest turnings!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6231264#post6231264



Boneboy96, those look great. What is the material those are made from?  I think you wrote it was acrylic.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 21, 2011)

Dang PF!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 21, 2011)

afternoon guys and gals!
Fishbait and i finished up in stewart county this morning. He left a little while ago to go meet Bugsy at Big Jim's shoot. I'd like to go meet and greet but MAN! It is hot out there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Another day in paradise!!
> 
> This makes day 21 here at the plant..........With any luck I may be able to take a day off next weekend!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this morning!!



Thats why they pay you the big bucks!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Another day in paradise!!
> 
> This makes day 21 here at the plant..........With any luck I may be able to take a day off next weekend!!
> 
> How are you fine folks this morning!!



Ain't no maybe for me, I am a gonna take me a few days off this week.  4 days off since the 4th of July, and I be ready for it.  Still at it today from 5:30 this morn.

Oh, BTW,   Howdy folks...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Check out the latest turnings!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6231264#post6231264





Laneybird said:


> Boneboy96, those look great. What is the material those are made from?  I think you wrote it was acrylic.



Yes sir Laneybird, they are made of acrylic.  They turn nicely but you really have to spend a good amount of time sanding the tiny scratches and grooves out of them that the turning skews create.  I start with a 220 grit and then wet sand from 400 grit all the way to 12,000.     Smooth as glass.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yes sir Laneybird, they are made of acrylic.  They turn nicely but you really have to spend a good amount of time sanding the tiny scratches and grooves out of them that the turning skews create.  I start with a 220 grit and then wet sand from 400 grit all the way to 12,000.     Smooth as glass.



That's really cool. I haven't seen the wavy colors at the supply places. Where do they come from?   


Here's my acrylic.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 21, 2011)

It sure is dead in here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It sure is dead in here...


Naw, it  jis smells dat way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yes sir Laneybird, they are made of acrylic.  They turn nicely but you really have to spend a good amount of time sanding the tiny scratches and grooves out of them that the turning skews create.  I start with a 220 grit and then wet sand from 400 grit all the way to 12,000.     Smooth as glass.





Dawn dropped hers and it shattered . . .






Just kiddin bro!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> That's really cool. I haven't seen the wavy colors at the supply places. Where do they come from?
> 
> 
> Here's my acrylic.



Beautiful work Laneybird!   The pen blanks I get are at Woodcraft in Roswell...probably from Taiwan originally.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn dropped hers and it shattered . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Bad Quack...bad!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2011)

Later buds, gotta spend a lil QT wit da wife .  .  .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2011)

From the thread title to the closing remarks, there is just so much wrong with this thread and so many opportunities to get banned..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=638191


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anybody play Horseshoes? Great fun throwin heavy objects towards each other for score.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 21, 2011)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Anybody play Horseshoes? Great fun throwin heavy objects towards each other for score.



With this crowd, this could get interesting?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 21, 2011)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Anybody play Horseshoes? Great fun throwin heavy objects towards each other for score.



yessir. Played with david w. the other day. Here's a pic of him throwing. 

Btw david, good game. You're a formitable opponent


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

well another Monday has arrived.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well another Monday has arrived.




I shouldn't be on gon right now, its three in the morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Nuh uhhhh, it's 5:25...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 22, 2011)

GOOD MORNING fellow Creek Waders!!!   

I sure wish that we had some water in this creek to wade in though.   

Happy Monday to Gooblin, Kendall, and MC and to all of you other "New and Improved" Creek Waders out there and just remember, it is only 5 more days until the weekend.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING fellow Creek Waders!!!
> 
> I sure wish that we had some water in this creek to wade in though.
> 
> Happy Monday to Gooblin, Kendall, and MC and to all of you other "New and Improved" Creek Waders out there and just remember, it is 5 more days until the weekend.




Don't remind me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> r "New and Improved" Creek Waders out there and just remember, it is only 5 more days until the weekend.


And for someone, that weekend is potentially going to be a very bad one. Some chick named Irene is lookin to cause a lot of trouble.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 22, 2011)

Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good moaning and happy Monday folks!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!



There's a cure for that Matty!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> There's a cure for that Matty!



I dont feel like dieing yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well another Monday has arrived.





Kendallbearden said:


> I shouldn't be on gon right now, its three in the morning.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhhh, it's 5:25...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING fellow Creek Waders!!!
> 
> I sure wish that we had some water in this creek to wade in though.
> 
> Happy Monday to Gooblin, Kendall, and MC and to all of you other "New and Improved" Creek Waders out there and just remember, it is only 5 more days until the weekend.





BBQBOSS said:


> Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!





boneboy96 said:


> Good moaning and happy Monday folks!



Good Monday Mornin Waders.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> With this crowd, this could get interesting?


True, true.... You throw something in the air around this bunch and somebody WILL shoot at it. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And for someone, that weekend is potentially going to be a very bad one. Some chick named Irene is lookin to cause a lot of trouble.


Making a beeline straight for us too. I guess i picked a good week to be on call. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!


cause wimmens LOVE babies! It's after the baby turns into a teenager that they start wondering "what was i thinking?"!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2011)

Quick drive by :cheer:   

Good Monday Morning All!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!





You pregant Mattie ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You pregant Mattie ???


Oh no, here we go!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You pregant Mattie ???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, here we go!!!






Whaaaaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2011)

mornin everyone!!  got a late start today, the ol GMC had a flat!! great way to start a week...LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Where's Kebo ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Kebo ??


Don't know, but PBradley is talking about prostitutes selling lemonade over in the PF..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin everyone!!  got a late start today, the ol GMC had a flat!! great way to start a week...LOL



bummer, dude. Hope it can be fixed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know, but PBradley is talking about prostitutes selling lemonade over in the PF..






Well, it's got to be better than his jokes . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> bummer, dude. Hope it can be fixed!



Gooood ta go!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I dont feel like dieting yet.



there...fixed it for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Kebo ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Dang, I just ordered 2 flats of shotgun shells at $99 apiece.  Worth every penny of it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I just ordered 2 flats of shotgun shells at $99 apiece.  Worth every penny of it!!



where we shooting opening weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> there...fixed it for ya!



still no luck on making a crimson/white swirly pen?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> where we shooting opening weekend?





Got 2 invites so far, both are usually HOT !!!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I just ordered 2 flats of shotgun shells at $99 apiece.  Worth every penny of it!!



You're gonna need them shooting that gun without a plug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You're gonna need them shooting that gun without a plug


He's got a plug for you,,,,,,,,,jackleg...


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!


Talk about a rough start to the week


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I just ordered 2 flats of shotgun shells at $99 apiece.  Worth every penny of it!!





rhbama3 said:


> where we shooting opening weekend?



You two idjits gonna be sky busting somewhere?


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got a plug for you,,,,,,,,,jackleg...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got a plug for you,,,,,,,,,jackleg...



It's a short plug.... or so I hear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You're gonna need them shooting that gun without a plug





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got a plug for you,,,,,,,,,jackleg...










Les Miles said:


> You two idjits gonna be sky busting somewhere?







Yup, 3 days in a row!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, 3 days in a row!!



Just got me a new Kicks High Flyer choke for my boom boom. Got to pattern it soon and try it out.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You pregant Mattie ???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, here we go!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaa ???



Shell prolly be knocked up in a few weeks im sure. Tired of fighting about it so im in "i just dont care anymore" mode now. Goodbye social life, smokers and new truck... Guess ill be minivan boy next year.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> where we shooting opening weekend?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, 3 days in a row!!



Do yall take extra guns to shoot them out of trees and off lite wires


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Shell prolly be knocked up in a few weeks im sure. Tired of fighting about it so im in "i just dont care anymore" mode now. Goodbye social life, smokers and new truck... Guess ill be minivan boy next year.



Man you sound defeated


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You two idjits gonna be sky busting somewhere?



Nope. I prefer to shoot them off powerlines and outta tree's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Do yall take extra guns to shoot them out of trees and off lite wires




Get out of my head! Private property!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I prefer to shoot them off powerlines and outta tree's.



   That way you don't have to worry about the idjits shooting at them a mile away and scaring them off so they never make it to you.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Get out of my head! Private property!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just got me a new Kicks High Flyer choke for my boom boom. Got to pattern it soon and try it out.




What gun/size choke combo you going with??






BBQBOSS said:


> Shell prolly be knocked up in a few weeks im sure. Tired of fighting about it so im in "i just dont care anymore" mode now. Goodbye social life, smokers and new truck... Guess ill be minivan boy next year.





Dang it Mattie, you need to come on down to da Luv Shak and have a drink, or ten with me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> That way you don't have to worry about the idjits shooting at them a mile away and scaring them off so they never make it to you.





Watched a guy a couple of years ago shoot over 4 boxes of shells and never cut a feather, he was not invited back.  The guys I hunt with can easily kill a limit with a box of shells.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> W
> 
> Dang it Mattie, you need to come on down to da Luv Shak and have a drink, or ten with me.



I see how you're gonna be...............FLOOZY...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What gun/size choke combo you going with??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



early season doves always get the special treatment. Daddy's Beretta A-301(bought in 1967) with improved cylinder barrel and my reloads of 3 1/4 dr. of hercule's Unique powder and 1 1/8 oz. #9 shot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see how you're gonna be...............FLOOZY...






Whaaaaaaaaaa??


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watched a guy a couple of years ago shoot over 4 boxes of shells and never cut a feather, he was not invited back.  The guys I hunt with can easily kill a limit with a box of shells.



Yeah that's crazy...person like that has no place in a dove field.  I can't wait for the beretta to get a work out on the 3rd.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see how you're gonna be...............FLOOZY...


You got an open ended invite to the boat sailor boy...don't know what you're gettin all jealous for


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Yeah that's crazy...person like that has no place in a dove field.  I can't wait for the beretta to get a work out on the 3rd.



You got a Beretta too? 
I've got my fathers A-301 and i bought an A-303 in '94 or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You got an open ended invite to the boat sailor boy...don't know what you're gettin all jealous for


I told you drunk crank shafts that it was Tripod that got the open invite, not me. Quack was just too drunk at the time to remember who his bro' gave that invite too.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a Beretta too?
> I've got my fathers A-301 and i bought an A-303 in '94 or so.



I'd like to see those....especially that 301.  I have a 390 with a 30" barrel that will have improved cylinder in it as well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'd like to see those....especially that 301.  I have a 390 with a 30" barrel that will have improved cylinder in it as well.



The 301 is an absolutely beautiful gun with lots of etching, vent rib, and gold trigger. Lot of good memories with that gun. PETA would have a protest rally if they knew how many doves and rabbits were killed by that shotgun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> early season doves always get the special treatment. Daddy's Beretta A-301(bought in 1967) with improved cylinder barrel and my reloads of 3 1/4 dr. of hercule's Unique powder and 1 1/8 oz. #9 shot.




Sounds like a fast load.  The PMC's I shoot are 1400 FPS, combined with a .005 (skeet) ported CompNChoke, shooting a 26"ported Benilli.  It's loud, but kicks less than any 20 gauge, after 4 shoulder surgeries I can't take the kick.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you drunk crank shafts that it was Tripod that got the open invite, not me. Quack was just too drunk at the time to remember who his bro' gave that invite too.






Tripod's never been to da Luv Shak ???  You need to come down and check out the new property, had 90 loads of rock hauled in about a month ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like a fast load.  The PMC's I shoot are 1400 FPS, combined with a .005 (skeet) ported CompNChoke, shooting a 26"ported Benilli.  It's loud, but kicks less than any 20 gauge, after 4 shoulder surgeries I can't take the kick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a 1350fps load, Mill. But that combo of #9 shot and IC gives me an awesome pattern out to 40 yards or so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a 1350fps load, Mill. But that combo of #9 shot and IC gives me an awesome pattern out to 40 yards or so.





Ought to be an awesome combo for early season birds!!


IMO people shoot WAY too tight a choke for doves/ducks.  Very seldom does the .005 choke come out of my shotguns.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ought to be an awesome combo for early season birds!!
> 
> 
> IMO people shoot WAY too tight a choke for doves/ducks.  Very seldom does the .005 choke come out of my shotguns.



yessir, i agree with you there. Late season doves, i'll switch guns to use a modified choke and use #8 shot to get thru the thick winter feathers. Ducks, i shoot an IC with #4 steel shot. All we have around here is Woodies anyway. All your shots will be in swamp woods within 30 yards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tripod's never been to da Luv Shak ???.


Maybe it was at your place then, but either way, obviously you were too drunk to remember your bro' offering him and Courtney a ride on da boat when they come down to Costa Rica to visit..

Remind me to bring a few bills of sale and a couple of contracts next time I visit you.


----------



## david w. (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey quack,Do you think since i can't swim you could invite me on the luv boat?I'll play nekkid twista with ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it was at your place then, but either way, obviously you were too drunk to remember your bro' offering him and Courtney a ride on da boat when they come down to Costa Rica to visit..
> 
> Remind me to bring a few bills of sale and a couple of contracts next time I visit you.





Not sure where your feeble mind got this info, but AJ and Courtney have never met my bro???  Only about 4-5 people on this forum have.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure where your feeble mind got this info, but AJ and Courtney have never met my bro???  Only about 4-5 people on this forum have.


Ummm, from AJ and Courney. Just how drunk were you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



oh SURE...... Now you show up! 
I gotta go to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hey quack,Do you think since i can't swim you could invite me on the luv boat?I'll play nekkid twista with ya.




Mebbe . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, from AJ and Courney. Just how drunk were you?






My apologies, you're right.  They met Ted the weekend we all went to Savannah, and I was dead sober!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there's your problem!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why do women want so many dadblame youngens?!?!?!?!?!





Hooked On Quack said:


> You pregant Mattie ???


 Gonna try for a precious baby girl, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Kebo ??


 rat heah!




rhbama3 said:


> oh SURE...... Now you show up!
> I gotta go to work. See ya'll later!


I sowwy, I've been on a "mission".......... 


My apologies, you're right.  They met Ted the weekend we all went to Savannah, and I was dead sober!![/quote]


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there's your problem!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> You're gonna need them shooting that gun without a plug





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got a plug for you,,,,,,,,,jackleg...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there's your problem!!!!






I'll try and not let it happen again!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watched a guy a couple of years ago shoot over 4 boxes of shells and never cut a feather, he was not invited back.  The guys I hunt with can easily kill a limit with a box of shells.





bigox911 said:


> Yeah that's crazy...person like that has no place in a dove field.  I can't wait for the beretta to get a work out on the 3rd.


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



I'm sure he'd invite you back if you'd aks nicely


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm sure he'd invite you back if you'd aks nicely


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>





bigox911 said:


> I'm sure he'd invite you back if you'd aks nicely


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> I'm sure he'd invite you back if you'd aks nicely





Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Hey , around here if he shoots 4 boxes and and dont shoot you its a dang good shoot!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , around here if he shoots 4 boxes and and dont shoot you its a dang good shoot!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Hey , we'll be racing around your neck of the woods again this weekend. Tween that and the Hurricane could be the makins of a great party.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , we'll be racing around your neck of the woods again this weekend. Tween that and the Hurricane could be the makins of a great party.


 sure could be!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone need a shot?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone need a shot?


 what flavor's ya got?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anybody read the new Georgia hunting regs book for 2011-2012? The "One Page Summary" is on page 30..........and 31.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Has anybody read the new Georgia hunting regs book for 2011-2012? The "One Page Summary" is on page 30..........and 31.





I'm not too keen on rules and regs . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not too keen on rules and regs . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 22, 2011)

one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today



Did his daddy find out he was hanging out with you or something????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today



you're hanging out with the wrong crowd.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today



Tell him to see my sig line.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today





rhbama3 said:


> you're hanging out with the wrong crowd.



Or he honked at the wrong dudes at Shady's Bar.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you're hanging out with the wrong crowd.


he was running his mouth 


slip said:


> Tell him to see my sig line.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Has anybody read the new Georgia hunting regs book for 2011-2012? The "One Page Summary" is on page 30..........and 31.





Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today


 Did you do it to him?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today











Bring him a straw to school . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not too keen on rules and regs . . .



More like guidelines anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> More like guidelines anyway.


 you have GOT to quite encouraging him!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

Getting close to quitting time....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Getting close to quitting time....



 it is quittin time, come on Keebs , its already locked up


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello Waders!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 22, 2011)

Majority of post removed so as not to blow Fishbait's cover. 

Wobbert-Woo!  I'm sending him back.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2011)

Good evening folks.......A Former driveler, Fireside lounge occupant has lost a loved one........If ya'll remember Mike/LOVEMYLABXS drop him some words of encouragement here

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6235213#post6235213


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> one of my buddies got his teeth knocked out today





Seth carter said:


> he was running his mouth


I guess he'll be  studying to be a dentist?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

The quote from today is:









Ma'm, this is GEORGIA.......... NOT Tennessee!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 22, 2011)

I cant stop looking at my Avatar!!!!  Hes on the hit list.


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 22, 2011)

It has to be a Monday night in here.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 22, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> It has to be a Monday night in here.



Meybe no one wants to talk to you


----------



## deermeat270 (Aug 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Meybe no one wants to talk to you



Yeah I know


----------



## Keebs (Aug 22, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> I cant stop looking at my Avatar!!!!  Hes on the hit list.


 He'll be a good'un next year.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks.......A Former driveler, Fireside lounge occupant has lost a loved one........If ya'll remember Mike/LOVEMYLABXS drop him some words of encouragement here
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6235213#post6235213


Poor Mike. That dog was like a child to him. 


turtlebug said:


> Majority of post removed so as not to blow Fishbait's cover.
> Wobbert-Woo!  I'm sending him back.


wha' for?  


deermeat270 said:


> I cant stop looking at my Avatar!!!!  Hes on the hit list.


I don't blame you! He sure is purty! 

Well, just because i saw it on ebay and amazon, I bought one of my all time favorite PC games and an old joystick for PC. Even though Janes WW2 Fighters says its for windows98, it runs just fine on my laptop! 
I've been shooting down german planes for 2 hours!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi yall!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi yall!



Whut up Sulli?


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 22, 2011)

Evening drivelers !


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whut up Sulli?




just messin around researching the internets for Yellowstone fishing reports.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> just messin around researching the internets for Yellowstone fishing reports.


Just ask 243, he'll tell you where the good spots are..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi yall!


That sure was nice of Krickit to let you come out of your cage! What you been up to? 


Sirduke said:


> Evening drivelers !


Evening, whambulance man!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi yall!



Dude!!  I just wanna SMACK your avatar!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Dude!!  I just wanna SMACK your avatar!



well, well, well, da birfday girl has arrived!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just ask 243, he'll tell you where the good spots are..



I'm going with a few guys that go every year.  We pretty much already know what rivers we plan on hitting each day and contingency plans for certain ones being blown out from rain.  Just been researching what has been hatching lately.  Looks as if my hopper, beetle, and ant patterns that i've been tying are going to pay off!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

That is some absolutely beautiful work there, Jamie!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That sure was nice of Krickit to let you come out of your cage! What you been up to?



Fishing... 



Tag-a-long said:


> Dude!!  I just wanna SMACK your avatar!



  Happy B-Day


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 22, 2011)

Its shaping up to be a Health of a night here in Crimanole county.

Last shift wasn't too good either, so I'll be ready to see 8 am.

Ya'll ever hear of suicide by Drano and a 22 long to the chest ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Its shaping up to be a Health of a night here in Crimanole county.
> 
> Last shift wasn't too good either, so I'll be ready to see 8 am.
> 
> Ya'll ever hear of suicide by Drano and a 22 long to the chest ?



Drano, no. 22 long to chest, often. As a combo, thats a new one on me. Sad.....


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Its shaping up to be a Health of a night here in Crimanole county.
> 
> Last shift wasn't too good either, so I'll be ready to see 8 am.
> 
> Ya'll ever hear of suicide by Drano and a 22 long to the chest ?



Wow. that sucks.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That is some absolutely beautiful work there, Jamie!



Thank you sir.  Been putting some serious time in at the vise.  I have 2 1/2 boxes full at the moment. I want a total of 4 before I start my 9 day journey out west.

1 box of nymphs
1 box of dries
1 box of terrestrials
1 box of streamers


----------



## Sirduke (Aug 22, 2011)

I still don't see how "they" managed to choke the drano down.  I bet the bullet hurt less.

Sad indeed, but we see it in various forms everyday, more and more each day sadly.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 22, 2011)

Football practice is finally over and we are back at the hacienda.

What up Sulli...?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> I still don't see how "they" managed to choke the drano down.  I bet the bullet hurt less.
> 
> Sad indeed, but we see it in various forms everyday, more and more each day sadly.



There is no end to what a mentally unhinged person will do to themselves. All we can do is try to save them if possible.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Thank you sir.  Been putting some serious time in at the vise.  I have 2 1/2 boxes full at the moment. I want a total of 4 before I start my 9 day journey out west.
> 
> 1 box of nymphs
> 1 box of dries
> ...



I love the terrestrials!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love the terrestrials!



 Me too!  Tying with foam is fun, and they bring up BIG fish!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 22, 2011)

Do Ya'll mind if I step in here for a break??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 22, 2011)

Good evening everyone


----------



## david w. (Aug 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do Ya'll mind if I step in here for a break??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, well, well, da birfday girl has arrived!



I'm here ... I'm there ... you never know where I'll show up!  



jsullivan03 said:


> Fishing...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy B-Day



Thank ya, Thank ya!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do Ya'll mind if I step in here for a break??



OK enough slacking ... there is a clean up on aisle 5 that needs your attention!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 22, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> OK enough slacking ... there is a clean up on aisle 5 that needs your attention!



You mean rutt does something around here?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought i'd check and see if the forum had sped up. I was on a little while ago but it was soooo slow  refreshing a page i gave up.


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought i'd check and see if the forum had sped up. I was on a little while ago but it was soooo slow  refreshing a page i gave up.



Happens to me erry once in a while.

I can get on the fourm, come to the campfire (or any place else) but if i click on a thread it takes for ever.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Happens to me erry once in a while.
> 
> I can get on the fourm, come to the campfire (or any place else) but if i click on a thread it takes for ever.



it was doing that to me earlier. It seems to be better now though. 

I reckon there was just an idjit overload earlier.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't sleep.  Well I can drink coffee.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 23, 2011)

What the heck!!!! Matty?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't sleep.  Well I can drink coffee.



Good Morning Gooblin.  I could use a cup right about now.  I am having the same problem this morning too.  I kept waking up every hour it seemed and then some "idget" called at 3:30AM and said "Who dis is???".  I told him that it was the guy that was going to wring his neck if I could get to him but he just said, you mean did ain't the waffle house.  I said yes it's the awful house, why come you ain't down here working fool.  Since you ain't working like you supposed to, You are fired, and your final pay check will be mailed to you."

He was still mumbling something incoherently as I slam down the phone.   

Bad thing is, I gotta get my air conditioner checked in my truck at 7AM today.  It started putting out hot air yesterday.   

Turtlebug, Good Morning to you as well.  You are up way too early this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

Mernin folks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What the heck!!!! Matty?



I don't know either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> What the heck!!!! Matty?


What'd you do to make him mad??Dangit WOMAN!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do to make him mad??Dangit WOMAN!!!


Musta said something bad about his butt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Musta said something bad about his butt


I reckon she tried to tell him how to rub it...


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Happens to me erry once in a while.
> 
> I can get on the fourm, come to the campfire (or any place else) but if i click on a thread it takes for ever.



I thought perhaps it was just me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I thought perhaps it was just me.


That's a different thread topic all together..


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Good morning all...today is Tuesday August the 23rd...carry on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 23, 2011)

Well off to start the getting paid part of the day.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I thought perhaps it was just me.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a different thread topic all together..



Well if ya feel froggy, start it up and see where it leads to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well if ya feel froggy, start it up and see where it leads to.


Ribbbbit...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ribbbbit...



and he said it like he's got wings


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ribbbbit...





Jeff Raines said:


> and he said it like he's got wings



Yes he did!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


What are you laughing at Ling Ling..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you laughing at Ling Ling..


 darlin', number one, I have the office to myself - that in it's self is enough for me to be happy......... number two - oh heck, I'm just happy to be here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning everyone


----------



## CountryClover (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!



HEY


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everyone


 'bout time you showed up!



CountryClover said:


> Hello!!!


 Hey lilsista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you showed up!
> 
> 
> Hey lilsista!



I been here , just doin my mornin chores ma'am.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I been here , just doin my mornin chores ma'am.


 I'm bouncin back & forth, got call lists to get done........... was it foggy as all get out over your way this morning??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2011)

crap.......got busy around here after daylight.....Let me show y'all a recent aerial pic of the construction at the plant.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> crap.......got busy around here after daylight.....Let me show y'all a recent aerial pic of the construction at the plant.


 Nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess you have to be careful how you say the name of that plant around certain county officials huh??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nice!


This is why I haven't been on much lately......too much to watch over.Since midnight I have walked 4 miles so far around this place.....(I have a pedometer on)



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess you have to be careful how you say the name of that plant around certain county officials huh??



...you got it


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> This is why I haven't been on much lately......too much to watch over.Since midnight I have walked 4 miles so far around this place.....(I have a pedometer on)
> 
> 
> 
> ...you got it


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 23, 2011)

good morning everyone


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> good morning everyone


mernin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2011)

morniing babes and bro's!
got about 20 minutes before time to get ready for work.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mernin'







How's everybody this moring?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mernin'



morning angry panda bear!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morniing babes and bro's!
> got about 20 minutes before time to get ready for work.


 Have a good'un, Wobertwoo!



Kendallbearden said:


> How's everybody this moring?


 Doin' great in my great state of Gawja!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning angry panda bear!


 can't blame LingLing, you shoulda seen what they done to him right before filming started!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning waders.... whut yall doing up in here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been in pf forum reading , Keebs could you come rub my head,  i have a headache


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been in pf forum reading , Keebs could you come rub my head,  i have a headache



You should have known better....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You should have known better....



 really , right before i put in my .02 cents i slap myself and say "get a hold of yourself" and i come back over here where the water is fine


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2011)

mornin how yall doin??


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin how yall doin??



Mornin, I'm here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been in pf forum reading , Keebs could you come rub my head,  i have a headache


 I've warned you about that place........ read, but don't post!!  



mudracing101 said:


> really , right before i put in my .02 cents i slap myself and say "get a hold of yourself" and i come back over here where the water is fine





blood on the ground said:


> mornin how yall doin??


 I'm doin, how 'bout you?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Keebs!!! ​


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs!!! ​



_*HEY LESS..... Uuumm LES!!!*_​


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

Mornin KIDS!!! 

Nice and cool outside so far


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*I love me some LES..... He's da BOMB!!!*_​


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KIDS!!!
> 
> Nice and cool outside so far


 Hiya Chief!



Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!



Hello Ms Keebsolicious!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Ms Keebsolicious!!!



Backoff!!! I got her to myself today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Backoff!!! I got her to myself today!





Well...Mud is lurkin round somewhere, but I don't think she has quite got him converted to syrup yet


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've warned you about that place........ read, but don't post!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright thanks.... been campin out on the weather thread!! ol MC keepin me on the edge...LOL


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just got back from the SH&RD Forums. Somebody grab me and shake some sense into me before I go in there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KIDS!!!
> 
> Nice and cool outside so far



morning Jeffro, you was right, we went to the drags Friday night and had a good time. They run em thru quick , back to back,  Drove by your place and man you need to cut the grass


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Backoff!!! I got her to myself today!



Yeah, but she's all mine after 5 Mustard time


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KIDS!!!
> 
> Nice and cool outside so far





mudracing101 said:


> morning Jeffro, you was right, we went to the drags Friday night and had a good time. They run em thru quick , back to back,  Drove by your place and man you need to cut the grass



Yup...purrfect weather to cut grass!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning Jeffro, you was right, we went to the drags Friday night and had a good time. They run em thru quick , back to back,  Drove by your place and man you need to cut the grass





boneboy96 said:


> Yup...purrfect weather to cut grass!







Might let it go for a couple more days


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Ms Keebsolicious!!!





Les Miles said:


> Backoff!!! I got her to myself today!


 I have tooo many chaperone's to be left alone, darlin'!


Jeff C. said:


> Well...Mud is lurkin round somewhere, but I don't think she has quite got him converted to syrup yet


 oh yes I have!


blood on the ground said:


> alright thanks.... been campin out on the weather thread!! ol MC keepin me on the edge...LOL


 I'm a side line weather nut too!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Just got back from the SH&RD Forums. Somebody grab me and shake some sense into me before I go in there.


c'mere, I'll slap you like I do the ones from here that think they wanna step into the PF!



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, but she's all mine after 5 _*SYRUP*_ time


 See, chief? Tole ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have tooo many chaperone's to be left alone, darlin'!
> 
> oh yes I have!
> 
> ...



Thats what she thinks, i put mustard in the syrup bottle


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what she thinks, i put syrup in the mustard bottle


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have tooo many chaperone's to be left alone, darlin'!
> 
> oh yes I have!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Thats what she thinks, i put mustard in the syrup bottle






Y'all done flung a cravin on me....


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Must be tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

BBL.....starvin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Must be tuesday.


 mehby, why?


Jeff C. said:


> BBL.....starvin


 deer cubed steak nuggets, tater salad, chips & guacamole.......


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mehby, why?
> 
> deer cubed steak nuggets, tater salad, chips & guacamole.......



Cause,Its quiet.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Cause,Its quiet.


Not for long, you're here now!


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not for long, you're here now!



YEAH BOYEEEEE,BRING ON THE PARTY!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> YEAH BOYEEEEE,BRING ON THE PARTY!



Well, looks like it'll be a syrup pulling then, poor Mudslinger has lost his internet connection at work..............


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, looks like it'll be a syrup pulling then, poor Mudslinger has lost his internet connection at work..............



I LIKE SYRUP ON MY SALMON PATTIES!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> I LIKE SYRUP ON MY SALMON PATTIES!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

I leave ya'll along 30 min, and you go all stupid on the sugar high.MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD, MUSTARD


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> I LIKE MOOSTARD ON MY SALMON PATTIES!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I leave ya'll along 30 min, and you go all stupid on the sugar high.SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP, SYRUP


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



no ya idjit!syrup!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Grief..


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

I like ketchup on my PB&J sammich


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Grief..


WANNA  coke to go wiff ya


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

i like cheese on my bannana sammcih!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

Where's my URB, I think I need to just ban the lot of ya'..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> i like cheese on my bannana sammcih!


Peanut butter? yes............ cheese......uuumm, no........... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my URB, I think I need to just ban the lot of ya'..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like ketchup on my PB&J sammich


IDJIT


david w. said:


> i like cheese on my bannana sammcih!


IDJIT


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my URB, I think I need to just ban the lot of ya'..



You aint got the coh....co....nerve


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> IDJIT
> 
> IDJIT
> 
> ...


 you don't know shuggums, neither!


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

They were right about this place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Money man said:


> They were right about this place.



whaaaa.??  who's they


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Money man said:


> They were right about this place.


yeah?  



mudracing101 said:


> whaaaa.??  who's they


ssshhhh, let'em talk..............


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh...."they" talk alright!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Money man said:


> Oh...."they" talk alright!



You might better get back to Pol. forum for somebody misses you


----------



## Money man (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You might better get back to Pol. forum for somebody misses you



Eh...those communists are begging for a break by now.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2011)

afternoon idjits


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon sweethearts


 uuumm, ok, nice avatar there, sethus!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

Its getting closer


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its getting closer


 sho is!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

It smells like taco bell in here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It smells like taco bell in here


 turn the exhaust fan back on!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 23, 2011)

MUD!!!!!!! Got your keys? You ready? Come on!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 23, 2011)

I didnt realize the time, lets go .


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2011)

What up FolksBeen awhile hope all is well with all the window lickin, crayon muchin idjets


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuumm, ok, nice avatar there, sethus!


----------



## david w. (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks better than that boise one.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks better than that boise one.......


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Proud of you, Seth! Great organization!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Proud of you, Seth! Great organization!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty safe to say that this idjit is a deadman. The Mississippi River ain't for swimming... 

Police search for man who jumped from bridge


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pretty safe to say that this idjit is a deadman. The Mississippi River ain't for swimming...
> 
> Police search for man who jumped from bridge



 Must have killed someone...


OH....evenin waders!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Thread killer


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Thread killer



were you been hiding


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Thread killer



Somebody had to do it!!!  Dougeeeee 

Man.... You aren't gonna believe this, but I just used that rod and reel I set up with that abu garcia you got for me


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> were you been hiding


Duh, I'm Dougie, I only hide in the bushes buckneked with my chicken mask on..



Jeff C. said:


> Somebody had to do it!!!  Dougeeeee
> 
> Man.... You aren't gonna believe this, but I just used that rod and reel I set up with that abu garcia you got for me


How did you like it? I went offshore a few weeks ago and If it wouldn't have been a charter boat I'd have took mine to try it out.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Duh, I'm Dougie, I only hide in the bushes buckneked with my chicken mask on..
> 
> How did you like it? I went offshore a few weeks ago and If it wouldn't have been a charter boat I'd have took mine to try it out.



 i have no idea what to do about u lol


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i have no idea what to do about u lol



Run and hide my little friend run and hide...lol...Thats cool you joined the JROTC..Good luck dude..thats rootbeer


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 23, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Duh, I'm Dougie, I only hide in the bushes buckneked with my chicken mask on..
> 
> How did you like it? I went offshore a few weeks ago and If it wouldn't have been a charter boat I'd have took mine to try it out.



Shoot...it worked great, ofcourse, I had a 3 oz wt chunkin it out on the bottom with live bait, just to see what would hit it


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot...it worked great, ofcourse, I had a 3 oz wt chunkin it out on the bottom with live bait, just to see what would hit it



Cool that great I havn't really found any good deals like those here lately, then again havn't had the time either... I'm still waiting to give mine and Tanner's a try. Hope to real soon. How is J-man doing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, we won WW2 again. I managed to shoot down the entire luftwaffe in about 3 hours. Of course, being invincible with unlimited fuel and ammo helped.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pretty safe to say that this idjit is a deadman. The Mississippi River ain't for swimming...
> 
> Police search for man who jumped from bridge



awful nice of him to save us taxpayers the trouble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2011)

Well hump day has arrived and to help get up the hill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeeee Hawwwwww!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 24, 2011)

GOOD MORNING Gobblin and MC.  I could use some of that coffee right now.

Happy Hump Day to both of you, and to the rest of the "new and improved" Creek Waders.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 24, 2011)

morning MC, jm, and EE

everyone else,  WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC, jm, and EE
> 
> everyone else,  WAKE UP!!!!



I'm awake. Thanks for the coffee. I think I'll just pour it over my head.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 24, 2011)

mornin idjits
drill today


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2011)

mornin yall, its hump day!! hope its a goodan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Good morning!


Mernin birfday gurl..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well hump day has arrived and to help get up the hill





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeeee Hawwwwww!!!!


 You jumpin ditches on the way to work again?



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING Gobblin and MC.  I could use some of that coffee right now.
> 
> Happy Hump Day to both of you, and to the rest of the "new and improved" Creek Waders.





jmfauver said:


> morning folks....





Laneybird said:


> I'm awake. Thanks for the coffee. I think I'll just pour it over my head.





Seth carter said:


> mornin idjits
> drill today





blood on the ground said:


> mornin yall, its hump day!! hope its a goodan





The Redhead said:


> Good morning!



Good Wed. mornin to everyone


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

guh moanin...... mouf dwy, waiting on coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeeee Hawwwwww!!!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING Gobblin and MC.  I could use some of that coffee right now.
> 
> Happy Hump Day to both of you, and to the rest of the "new and improved" Creek Waders.





jmfauver said:


> morning folks....





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning MC, jm, and EE
> 
> everyone else,  WAKE UP!!!!


 OOOooooook......... I don't wanna but I will............. 


Laneybird said:


> I'm awake. Thanks for the coffee. I think I'll just pour it over my head.





Seth carter said:


> mornin idjits
> drill today





blood on the ground said:


> mornin yall, its hump day!! hope its a goodan





The Redhead said:


> Good morning!


 Well Hey there Sista!!!  Happy Birthday!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Wed. mornin to everyone






rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin...... mouf dwy, waiting on coffee.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Rex says:

Mornin' Y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Sugar Plum, how u doin?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Rex says:
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!


Aaawww............... wait a minute........... he looks like he's trying to talk already............. what? come on Rex, whatcha wanna say?







OH MY................. he's done figured this bunch out, that's all I'm sayin................. 












Sugar Plum, he is just precious!


----------



## Money man (Aug 24, 2011)

This thread is still going?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Rex says:
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!


Are you SURE thats what he's saying? 


Money man said:


> This thread is still going?


Yes, the Woody's Campfire twitter thread marches on......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Money man said:


> This thread is still going?


nope it stopped 10 posts back............... 



rhbama3 said:


> Are you SURE thats what he's saying?
> 
> Yes, the Woody's Campfire twitter thread marches on......


 yep, he skyped it to me, but I ain't repeating it, I ain't getting dat pretty young'un in truble wiff his Mama setting here reading it!


----------



## Money man (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Rex says:
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!



Awww, what a cutey. 

Hey cort, you mentioned those boxes the other day. Did you need me to mail you another box cutter for your hubby to get them open?  

Should be a good evening to get those kids out in the stroller like we talked about!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Mack/Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?/? 
He said to tell everybody "Hi!"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mack/Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?/?
> He said to tell everybody "Hi!"


Was he fussin 'bout the Dawgs looking like Power Rangers??


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OOOooooook......... I don't wanna but I will.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OOOooooook......... I don't wanna but I will.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Keebs said!!! 



CortGirl said:


> Rex says:
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!



Mornin Rex and ShugaPlumGirl!!! 



Money man said:


> This thread is still going?



Discussion level has been a tad weak lately, hasn't it  


*Humpity Humpity Hump!!!*


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Was he fussin 'bout the Dawgs looking like Power Rangers??



He ain't happy about it. However, the Florida Nike uniforms are just as bad. Glad they only wear them for one game.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mack/Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?/?
> He said to tell everybody "Hi!"



That slacker done gave up on us over here.  

Good morning all 


Glad to see you here Jfauver.  It has been a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mack/Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?/?
> He said to tell everybody "Hi!"


Tell Junglebabe we said hey!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That slacker done gave up on us over here.
> 
> Good morning all
> 
> ...



Mornin AJ 

X2 on JM


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

Morning idjits....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with Mack/Ol Red/Lakeb/Bigmoolie/Blueduck/tanteaux/OR5/?/?/?
> He said to tell everybody "Hi!"





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell Junglebabe we said hey!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That slacker done gave up on us over here.
> 
> Good morning all
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin AJ
> 
> X2 on JM



It has...The work has slowed this week but I forsee it picking up again next week.....Now if I can get some fishing in this weekend I'll be happy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It has...The work has slowed this week but I forsee it picking up again next week.....Now if I can get some fishing in this weekend I'll be happy!!!


Excellent Avatar by the way!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 24, 2011)

Happy humping day ALL!   Sounds like there's not been much citement going on round these parts!  What's up with that?

Do I need to throw a big ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey y'all. 

Keebs- I'm doing MUCH better. Doc started me on a low dose of Wellbutrin to help.

 I was going to multi quote- but I gotta run in a sec. Have a friend comin' to my lil' ole house to visit!

Moneyman- I use the fool outta that cutter. I had it on the counter with all my stuff at the old house, and when we were fixin to lock up for good, my sis in law threw it in a box somewhere. I can't find the dang thing! I may have to order a few to have extras on hand! I'm wearin' my poor pocket knife out with all the dern boxes.

Mornin' to everyone I missed! See ya idjits later!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs


 hI StRanger!


Jeff C. said:


> What Keebs said!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fitfabandfree said:


> Happy humping day ALL!   Sounds like there's not been much citement going on round these parts!  What's up with that?
> 
> Do I need to throw a big ?


A  sounds great!


----------



## Money man (Aug 24, 2011)

Now I understand this thread. This is where all the babes hang out! Keebs, Cort, Fitfab, Miguella and Les! 

I was wondering what all the fuss was about in this drivel area.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> Keebs- I'm doing MUCH better. Doc started me on a low dose of Wellbutrin to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Money man said:


> Now I understand this thread. This is where all the babes hang out! Keebs, Cort, Fitfab, Miguella and Les!
> 
> I was wondering what all the fuss was about in this drivel area.


 ANOTHER idjit has figured us out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Money man said:


> Now I understand this thread. This is where all the babes hang out! Keebs, Cort, Fitfab, Miguella and Les!
> 
> I was wondering what all the fuss was about in this drivel area.



Yeah, and Bonnie's been looking for someone just like you to show up in here..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, and Bonnie's been looking for someone just like you to show up in here..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


I must confess................... I had mustard on my sausage dawg dis mornin.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I must confess................... I had mustard on my sausage dawg dis mornin.............


Well, when you idjits get done with the great syrup / moosturd debate, try some grape jelly on one..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

well i do like some jelly, but not on a tuna patty


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, when you idjits get done with the great syrup / moosturd debate, try some grape jelly on one..





mudracing101 said:


> well i do like some jelly, but not on a tuna patty



I prefer homemade strawberry fig preserves on my toast & biscuits, but not on my salmon patty!


----------



## Money man (Aug 24, 2011)

salmon.....ackkkk


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 24, 2011)

Money man said:


> Now I understand this thread. *This is where all the babes hang out! Keebs, Cort, Fitfab, Miguella and Les!*
> 
> I was wondering what all the fuss was about in this drivel area.




I'm a babe?  Heck yeah!!!  You just made my day Money Man!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I must confess................... I had mustard on my sausage dawg dis mornin.............



I knew it , MUSTARD WINS


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew it , MUSTARD WINS


 NOT on Salmon Patties, goofus, just on sausage dawgs!!  good lord!  
What's fer lunch?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Money man said:


> salmon.....ackkkk


 Perhaps Gov. cheese for you


fitfabandfree said:


> I'm a babe?  Heck yeah!!!  You just made my day Money Man!!



If that all it takes to make your day,,,

HEY BABY


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOT on Salmon Patties, goofus, just on sausage dawgs!!  good lord!
> What's fer lunch?????



Mustard













I jusst playin, ruby tuesday


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2011)

Buncha .... crazies


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Buncha .... crazies



Mornin slip


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard
> I jusst playin, ruby tuesday






slip said:


> Buncha .... crazies


 oUR LEADER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Buncha .... Desperates



All these fellers trying to flirt with the GON babes...





By the way, how you doin today keebs?


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin slip


Mornin!


Keebs said:


> oUR LEADER!!!!!!!!





Kendallbearden said:


> All these fellers trying to flirt with the GON babes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

Peanut butter and


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

A'ight, time to run to Home Depot and stimulate the economy.... 

Gotta get some chores done...CYL


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Peanut butter and



mustard?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> All these fellers trying to flirt with the GON babes...
> 
> 
> By the way, how you doin today keebs?





Jeff C. said:


> Peanut butter and


JELLYYYYYY!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, time to run to Home Depot and stimulate the economy....
> 
> Gotta get some chores done...CYL


 missed ya, dagnabit!


Kendallbearden said:


> mustard?


 badKendall, BADkendall!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> JELLYYYYYY!!!!!
> 
> missed ya, dagnabit!
> 
> badKendall, BADkendall!



oh, the things i could say.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> oh, the things i could say.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



nope, i ain't biting 

I gotta stick around here and help otis with his presidential campaign


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> nope, i ain't biting
> 
> I gotta stick around here and help otis with his presidential campaign


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



when have i heard you make that sound before 

Now i'm outta here. Gotta go to the dentist and get my teefs purty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Monon's...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> mustard?






Jeff C. said:


> Peanut butter and


and nanner samwich



Keebs said:


> JELLYYYYYY!!!!!
> 
> missed ya, dagnabit!
> 
> badKendall, BADkendall!


pnut butter and banana ya silly


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's...


Yup


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> when have i heard you make that sound before
> 
> Now i'm outta here. Gotta go to the dentist and get my teefs purty






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Monon's...


 say whuuut??????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> and nanner samwich
> 
> 
> pnut butter and banana ya silly


 that'll werk too!


----------



## david w. (Aug 24, 2011)

Im on watch.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im on da toilet.


 TMI~~TMI~~TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TMI~~TMI~~TMI!!!!!!!!!!!!



WHA????????


That reminds me.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

david w. said:


> WHA????????
> 
> 
> That reminds me.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im on a perch.


Bwaaack bwack bwack bwaaaaack ,,,,put put put bwaaaack...


----------



## Money man (Aug 24, 2011)

mmmm...come on 2 o clock!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bwaaack bwack bwack bwaaaaack ,,,,put put put bwaaaack...






Money man said:


> mmmm...come on 2 o clock!


Better than "Badger Time"


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

Afternoon idjits! 

Sho is a lot of birthdays today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon idjits!
> 
> Sho is a lot of birthdays today.



after noon Les, been boatin lately


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

david w. said:


> WHA????????
> 
> 
> That reminds me.....



it reminds you to run away because you're outnumbered?


----------



## david w. (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bwaaack bwack bwack bwaaaaack ,,,,put put put bwaaaack...



Hush it messican.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hush it messican.



ain't you got a red button for things like this?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



you sayin you want to have a drink with me?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> you sayin you want to have a drink with me?


NAAAWWwww, that was me & Miguel toasting you........... 
Here's one for ya though...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NAAAWWwww, that was me & Miguel toasting you...........
> Here's one for ya though...........


Toasting???? I thought you said we were going to Roast him??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toasting???? I thought you said we were going to Roast him??



I like a good roast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like mustard on my toast



Oh GAWD!!! Can't we give it a rest already???


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 24, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Happy humping day ALL!   Sounds like there's not been much citement going on round these parts!  What's up with that?
> 
> Do I need to throw a big ?



Yes.   Sounds like a plan!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh GAWD!!! Can't we give it a rest already???



Could you please pass the


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Could you please pass the


Is that mustard or a jar full of the stuff that Conner is producing??  Here, I fixed it for you!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that mustard or a jar full of the stuff that Conner is producing??



Some questions are best left unanswered.


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that mustard or a jar full of the stuff that Conner is producing??



Awww mannnn ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toasting???? I thought you said we were going to Roast him??


 *DUH* 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like a good roast





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh GAWD!!! Can't we give it a rest already???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Could you please pass the


OY VEY.........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that mustard or a jar full of the stuff that Conner is producing??  Here, I fixed it for you!!!
> 
> View attachment 618121


Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Some questions are best left unanswered.


 


slip said:


> Awww mannnn ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 24, 2011)

look at the time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mama said there'd be days like this.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama said there'd be days like this.....


She was right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey ya'll, thought I'd speak before I did my husbandly duties . . .






Yep, I just beat da dog, and fixin to wreak havoc with the wife . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She was right.


Man, i could actually use a beer if i wasn't on call. 
Mack says the new irish bar and grill, the "Cask and Kilt" has some awesome reuben sammiches and fish and chips.
Hope to eat lunch with him next week and try it out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, thought I'd speak before I did my husbandly duties . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's gotcha doin the dishes huh??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama said there'd be days like this.....



Tell me about it....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She was right.




Yes she was....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, thought I'd speak before I did my husbandly duties . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MmHmmmm.....I bet!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



How _YOU_ doin'?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Well...pardon me then. What exactly is the current topic?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> How _YOU_ doin'?


Fair to partly cloudy, how about you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Well...pardon me then. What exactly is the current topic?



Nuttin really....I just feel sorry for the little off topic fella, he rarely get's applied in here.....

Did you have one of them "Momma told ya so days too"?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fair to partly cloudy, how about you?



Bright and sunny. 



Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin really....I just feel sorry for the little off topic fella, he rarely get's applied in here.....
> 
> Did you have one of them "Momma told ya so days too"?



Psh...my momma didn't tell me squat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Bright and sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Psh...my momma didn't tell me squat.



Uh huh.....you didn listen didja?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Bright and sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> Psh...my momma didn't tell me squat.


So you learned to do it standin up???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

HEY JEFF!!!!! Got one for you.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 24, 2011)

mernin idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY JEFF!!!!! Got one for you.



Oh Heck Yeah  Was listenin to them just the other day. Never will forget seeing them LIVE!!! 

I need my headphones for that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Heck Yeah  Was listenin to them just the other day. Never will forget seeing them LIVE!!!
> 
> I need my headphones for that




Got mine on...

And while your doin some chillimus maximus, here's ya another;


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

And one more surprise for you. I guarantee you done did forgot about this one.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you learned to do it standin up???



kinda...but that didn't happen until about 3 yrs ago. Bought of of them handy gadgets for us women hunters


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> kinda...but that didn't happen until about 3 yrs ago. Bought of of them handy gadgets for us women hunters



TMI,,,,TMI,,,,TMI,,,TMI.....AARRRGHHH MY EYES!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

stoopid beeper......
okay, i'm back at da house. Wha'd i miss?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> stoopid beeper......
> okay, i'm back at da house. Wha'd i miss?


Some good psychodelic music and Suga Plums mama didn't teach her squat, so she learnt to do it standin up. 

I think that bout covers it..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> TMI,,,,TMI,,,,TMI,,,TMI.....AARRRGHHH MY EYES!!!!



Whaaa?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some good psychodelic music and Suga Plums mama didn't teach her squat, so she learnt to do it standin up.
> 
> I think that bout covers it..



ummm.....errrr.........Can't say nuffin.....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

just passin through fellers. I'll be back later


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ummm.....errrr.........Can't say nuffin.....







Gotta go take care of some things. I'll be back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> just passin through fellers. I'll be back later


Thanks for the warning!!


CortGirl said:


> Gotta go take care of some things. I'll be back!


Hurry back!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

subway sammich at 10 oclock for a late supper.
Havi told ya'll before how much i hate being on call?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Anything exciting happen while I was gone?

Also, I was walking around our yard (we have 5 acres) and found a REALLY nice rub! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Anything exciting happen while I was gone?



There's kind of an echo in here tonight. You have a goodun..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got mine on...
> 
> And while your doin some chillimus maximus, here's ya another;



Love me some King Crimson!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And one more surprise for you. I guarantee you done did forgot about this one.



Yep....hadn't heard them in a lonnng while. I did have them in my collection back in the day though 

Remember these boys? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some good psychodelic music and Suga Plums mama didn't teach her squat, so she learnt to do it standin up.
> 
> I think that bout covers it..








rhbama3 said:


> subway sammich at 10 oclock for a late supper.
> Havi told ya'll before how much i hate being on call?



very late bowl of buhsketti


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Anything exciting happen while I was gone?


I finished my sammich and now the sleep monster is sneaking up on me. 
Hope Rex lets you sleep tonight, CG!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's kind of an echo in here tonight. You have a goodun..


right behind you, bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I finished my sammich and now the sleep monster is sneaking up on me.
> Hope Rex lets you sleep tonight, CG!
> 
> right behind you, bro.



twon't be long here either.... TC, bama!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

well, i'm back. But now there ain't no one here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, i'm back. But now there ain't no one here



.........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> .........



guess i ain't alone after all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks for the warning!!






rhbama3 said:


> Havi told ya'll before how much i hate being on call?


You might have mentioned it once before!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might have mentioned it once before!!



hey rutt, plan any more obama rallys?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> hey rutt, plan any more obama rallys?


You said you had that under control!!....... If you need any help just ask that Bonney feller............Looks like ya'll are two peas in a pod...........Buncha dang Obama Lovers


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You said you had that under control!!....... If you need any help just ask that Bonney feller............Looks like ya'll are two peas in a pod...........Buncha dang Obama Lovers



Bonney? What's he got to do with this? 

I'll get otis to plan them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Bonney? What's he got to do with this?
> 
> I'll get otis to plan them


You might want to call Mark, and make sure he doesn't shoot your dog


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might want to call Mark, and make sure he doesn't shoot your dog


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, i'm back. But now there ain't no one here



All the idjits have done gone to bed. Bunch of lightweights.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> All the idjits have done gone to bed. Bunch of lightweights.



I know it 

they can't run with the big dogs


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 24, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I know it
> 
> they can't run with the big dogs



Like this one?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like this one?



duuuuuude


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 24, 2011)

slip said:


>



we've got company


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2011)

A small cup to start the day but there will be free refills.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You might want to call Mark, and make sure he doesn't shoot your dog



??? I thought "Mark" was what a hair lipped dog said??? Mark, mark mark mark,,,,,grrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,mark mark mark...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ??? I thought "Mark" was what a hair lipped dog said??? Mark, mark mark mark,,,,,grrrrrrrrrrrrr,,,,,mark mark mark...



That is mad, mad mad......grrrrrr......mad mad mad


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is mad, mad mad......grrrrrr......mad mad mad


I think that is a hair lipped Chihuahau that says that!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and MC.  I think that I might need a couple of refills this morning for sure.

I hope that ya'll have a great THURSDAY today and don't forget that the week-end is getting here rather quickly.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good morning Mike and Gobbleinwoods...and anyone else that passes thru.   I'm heading back to bed.    Beauty sleep comes at a price.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and MC.  I think that I might need a couple of refills this morning for sure.
> 
> I hope that ya'll have a great THURSDAY today and don't forget that the week-end is getting here rather quickly.



Mornin EE



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning Mike and Gobbleinwoods...and anyone else that passes thru.   I'm heading back to bed.    Beauty sleep comes at a price.


Sweet drams sleeping beauty..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't figure out why Apple can't figure out a way to make POP email accounts compatible with their systems without having to have a gmail account to run them through... It's not difficult to set up, just another minor annoyance that shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't figure out why Apple can't figure out a way to make POP email accounts compatible with their systems without having to have a gmail account to run them through... It's not difficult to set up, just another minor annoyance that shouldn't be necessary.



because, they are Apple!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 25, 2011)

mernin drivlets


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> because, they are Apple!


That they are...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't figure out why Apple can't figure out a way to make POP email accounts compatible with their systems without having to have a gmail account to run them through... It's not difficult to set up, just another minor annoyance that shouldn't be necessary.





jmfauver said:


> because, they are Apple!



I don't know if Apple is going to change very much BUT I saw where their CEO Steve Jobs resigned yesterday.  Most probably it has something to do with his ongoing treatments for cancer though.  He was really looking rather thin in the photos yesterday unfortunately.

I just read the headlines that the stock prices dropped 5.4 percent in after hours trading based on this news.  And earlier this month, Apple was the most valuable company in America but now it has fallen to just $349 billion, just behind Exxon Mobil at $358 billion.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mornin droolers...er drivelers. Passin thru on the way to take the youngin' to school. Then the housework begins. 

Hope a job comes around real soon 



Catch yall later


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't know if Apple is going to change very much BUT I saw where their CEO Steve Jobs resigned yesterday.  Most probably it has something to do with his ongoing treatments for Prostate Cancer though.  He was really looking rather thin in the photos yesterday unfortunately.


That's a shame, especially since he came back on the scene to get the house back in order. I hope the company doesn't go to that hot place in a handbag.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2011)

coffee....coffee.... hello anyone got coffee?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 25, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> coffee....coffee.... hello anyone got coffee?



i do


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you learned to do it standin up???



          

MUSTARD........... Imean MORNING 

Its Friday eve


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MUSTARD........... Imean MORNING
> 
> Its Friday eve



Hush you idjit.... it's too dadgum early for all this yelling!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Syrup on salmon is better 







http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/maple-salmon/detail.aspx


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Syrup on salmon is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that look like a fried up patty to you , ya idjit


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Does that look like a fried up patty to you , ya idjit



No, but it taste better than the salmon patties. Check out the recipe because it's real easy to make.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No, but it taste better than the salmon patties. Check out the recipe because it's real easy to make.



It does look good, but quit tryin to side track me


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> It does look good, but quit tryin to side track me



I think I found me a new first mate


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think I found me a new first mate


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think I found me a new first mate


 back off, I saw him first!!



mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 25, 2011)

i found the coffee now yall just need to fax me a samich er three.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> back off, I saw him first!!



Where you been this morning Hit the mustard a lil hard last night


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i found the coffee now yall just need to fax me a samich er three.


Sure, gimme your fax # & I'll get riiiiight on it!



mudracing101 said:


> Where you been this morning Hit the mustard a lil hard last night


 NO, up half da night coughing & stuffed up, then dis mornin, eyes waterin, nose runnin........gawd let this front come through & bring us some weather changes........ but then the dang golden rod will start & I'll be in worse shape!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah , i'm ok in the spring but the fall gets me I was told it was the golden rod


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sure, gimme your fax # & I'll get riiiiight on it!
> 
> 
> NO, up half da night coughing & stuffed up, then dis mornin, eyes waterin, nose runnin........gawd let this front come through & bring us some weather changes........ but then the dang golden rod will start & I'll be in worse shape!



Sorry you feel bad, want me to bring you a hot cup of coco and a bowl of mustard noodle soup.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , i'm ok in the spring but the fall gets me I was told it was the _*golden rod*_


 Da Debil Weed!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Sorry you feel bad, want me to bring you a hot cup of coco and a bowl of mustard noodle soup.


 But, I DID bring the "Hot & Spicy" with shrimp noodles today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 welp, scratch the hot & spicey noodles, Lil D just showed up & is taking her Mommy to lunch......... gonna go Chinese....... flied rice & brocoree please!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> welp, scratch the hot & spicey noodles, Lil D just showed up & is taking her Mommy to lunch......... gonna go Chinese....... flied rice & brocoree please!



aint that sweet, takin mom for a lil cat tail and rice,,,Yuck. by the way , she ever get them dishes done


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> welp, scratch the hot & spicey noodles, Lil D just showed up & is taking her Mommy to lunch......... gonna go Chinese....... *flied lice & brocoree prease*!


Fixed it for ya'..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> aint that sweet, takin mom for a lil cat tail and rice,,,Yuck. by the way , she ever get them dishes done


 SHE can be that.............................. ery now & then.....
 YUCK???  Man, please!
uuuhh, on the dishes, she said to tell you "NO", YOU come do them for her!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'..


----------



## fitfabandfree (Aug 25, 2011)

Morning Folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SHE can be that.............................. ery now & then.....
> YUCK???  Man, please!
> uuuhh, on the dishes, she said to tell you "NO", YOU come do them for her!


 Might as well buy new ones now


fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Nap pwrease!!!!!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Folks!






mudracing101 said:


> Might as well buy new ones now


Yeahup!
gawd I'm stuffed!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd I'm stuffed!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




I'm FULL........ for now...... ask me in a couple of hours!


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm FULL........ for now...... ask me in a couple of hours!



Be glad you aint got class in an hour


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Be glad you aint got class in an hour


 No, I just have to sit at work.............


----------



## lilD1188 (Aug 25, 2011)

Criminal Justice Classes are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

I seen that same cricket the other day


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I seen that same cricket the other day


I think he's a closet wader.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm FULL........ for now...... ask me in a couple of hours!



Hey Keebs!!! You still full??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!! You still full??


 yep actually..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yep actually..............


They must have used premium kitty kat in their food today..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

speakin of food, what is for lunch? I gotta go see what i can find...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracker Barrell, chicken fried chicken, mashed taters with gravy, hashbrown casserole, turnip greens and bisquits , whewwwwyyyyy


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Cracker Barrell, chicken fried chicken, mashed taters with gravy, hashbrown casserole, turnip greens and bisquits , whewwwwyyyyy



cracker barrel does sound miiiiiiighty good 

ain't got one aroud here though, so i guess i'll have to settle for waffle house


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Boudin and saltines wiff *Mustard* and *Tobasco*......

Howdy folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They must have used premium kitty kat in their food today..


That & the dog on a stick was to die for!



Kendallbearden said:


> speakin of food, what is for lunch? I gotta go see what i can find...


 where you been?  It's Chinese day!



mudracing101 said:


> Cracker Barrell, _*chicken fried chicken*_, mashed taters with gravy, hashbrown casserole, turnip greens and bisquits , whewwwwyyyyy


I just can NOT get used to that phrase......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Boudin and saltines wiff *Mustard* and *Tobasco*......
> 
> Howdy folks!!!


 we need to talk...........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where you been?  It's Chinese day!



ain't been on today, guess i'm behind the times  
I ain't in the mood for chinese. I ate kung pow cat a few nights ago. 

it's really lookin like a waffle house kind of day. Guess i'll go visit ol Gertrude up there at the waffle house and get me some grits


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That & the dog on a stick was to die for!
> 
> 
> where you been?  It's Chinese day!
> ...




Ain't puttin no syrup on boudin


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't puttin no syrup on boudin



x2 on that one. 

I prefer franks though over tabasco, but to each his own. As long as there ain't no syrup involved


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Got the front of the house pressure washed, along with the porch and benches.  Gotta get on da mower and bounce around for several hrs., and that's just my yard


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> x2 on that one.
> 
> I prefer franks though over tabasco, but to each his own. As long as there ain't no syrup involved


Boudin ain't no stinkin frank you dang yankee!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Y'all waders keep it down in here. 

I'm about to dial into my conference call...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't puttin no syrup on boudin


 I ain't said nuttin 'bout no syrup, you know what "assuming" can do for a person, doncha?


Les Miles said:


> Y'all waders keep it down in here.
> 
> I'm about to dial into my conference call...


 what? no flippy-floppies on da boat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all waders keep it down in here.
> 
> I'm about to dial into my conference call...



 I missed the boat.
i just read your sig line ,  now that was funny


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Boudin and saltines wiff *Mustard* and *Tobasco*......
> 
> Howdy folks!!!


She just dont understand us mustard men



Keebs said:


> That & the dog on a stick was to die for!
> 
> 
> where you been?  It's Chinese day!
> ...



Chicken Fried chicken at the barrell is da bomb


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> x2 on that one.
> 
> I prefer franks though over tabasco, but to each his own. As long as there ain't no syrup involved



I've just been eatin tobasco all my life. Probably got about 1/2 a doz. different ones in the fridge though


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> She just dont understand us mustard men
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Fried chicken at the barrell is da bomb


 Oh I "get" ya'll, I just don't *get* ya'll........... 
but think about it........... Fried Chicken, is Chicken that is fried.......... now, take steak, you can "Chicken Fry" steak, but .......... oh never mind!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what? no flippy-floppies on da boat?



My purple and gold LSU flipflops are over by the helm.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> My black and gold GATECH flipflops are over by the helm.


 Quack will be soooo proud of you!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm an idgit and sit around and pick my nose all day. Want some?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh I "get" ya'll, I just don't *get* ya'll...........
> but think about it........... Fried Chicken, is Chicken that is fried.......... now, take steak, you can "Chicken Fry" steak, but .......... oh never mind!!!!!



your thinkin about it too much, just smile and go with it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



 ruh  roh


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I know I keep boasting LSU but in my heart of hearts, I know any team from GEORGIA is best, be it Tech or the Dawgs, there, I've said it & feel sooooo much better!!! Thanks Keebs!!


 No problem, any time Less...... I mean Les.......... 



mudracing101 said:


> your thinkin about it too much, just smile and go with it





mudracing101 said:


> ruh  roh


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't said nuttin 'bout no syrup, you know what "assuming" can do for a person, doncha?
> 
> what? no flippy-floppies on da boat?





What we need to talk bout....I'm all ears


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What we need to talk bout....I'm all ears


 you really need to watch your mustard intake............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh I "get" ya'll, I just don't *get* ya'll...........
> but think about it........... Fried Chicken, is Chicken that is fried.......... now, take steak, you can "Chicken Fry" steak, but .......... oh never mind!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> your thinkin about it too much, just smile and go with it




I'mon have to side wiff Keebsy on this one.....Chicken fried chicken What .... so some *Chicken*  'fried' the chicken  

Might need a poll


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm dreadin it, but gotta get out there and decapitate some weeds.

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to side wiff Keebsy on this one.....Chicken fried chicken What .... so some *Chicken*  'fried' the chicken
> 
> Might need a poll


Yeah! A poll ............. or a new video?? 



Kendallbearden said:


>


the new 'puter whiz himself................. 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm dreadin it, but gotta get out there and decapitate some weeds.
> 
> CYL!!!


 Later Chief!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm dreadin it, but gotta get out there and delapidate some weed.
> 
> CYL!!!



Aight bro. I've got two jars of honey roasted peanuts waitin on you when the munchies set in..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'mon have to side wiff Keebsy on this one.....Chicken fried chicken What .... so some *Chicken*  'fried' the chicken
> 
> Might need a poll



 no polls , keebs has people cheat at the polls


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> no polls , keebs has people cheat at the polls


 I DO NOT!!  I juss have frwiends that like to "help" my situations......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 25, 2011)

Let's Go MUDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

3 hours and no wader drivel??? 

What is the world coming to???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 3 hours and no wader drivel???
> 
> What is the world coming to???


It's the heat and the gnats, and apparently the Creek has dried up..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2011)

Hiya friends and neighbors !!!



I'm outta here . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends and neighbors !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm outta here . . .



Biya


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

You see the news about our WR being suspended?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You see the news about our WR being suspended?



Yessir. Congrats! Now if JJ gets arrested for kicking that guy in the head you will pretty much guarantee Oregon a win.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aight bro. I've got two jars of honey roasted peanuts waitin on you when the munchies set in..



Heyyy dooood....where's dem peanuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Les Miles said:


> 3 hours and no wader drivel???
> 
> What is the world coming to???



It's the 'New and Improved' that caught eryone off guard




Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the heat and the gnats, and apparently the Creek has dried up..



Thanks for the reminder....I left a couple sprinklers runnin
 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya friends and neighbors !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm outta here . . .



Thanks for stoppin by.....catchya later


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

its a steak and tater kinda night!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

Goooooooood evening fellers


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Goooooooood evening fellers



eVENING IJIDt


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> eVENING IJIDt



says the one who cant spell idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> its a steak and tater kinda night!



I reckon shepherds pie falls into that category 



Kendallbearden said:


> Goooooooood evening fellers



Evenin' KB!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon shepherds pie falls into that category
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin' KB!!



evening jeff. Man, no one is driveling anymore


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 25, 2011)

This place has gotten down right boring. I'm gunna go drivel  with the TV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> evening jeff. Man, no one is driveling anymore



Yeah...you walk away and come back in an hour and they will have gone through 5 pages.....OR......this 

Buncha inconsistent idjits  

It gets like this sometimes 

I'm just chillin out to some old 60's &70's rock


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm just chillin out to some old 60's &70's rock


Doin some Soundgarden, Alterbridge, etc, etc, etc. myself..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...you walk away and come back in an hour and they will have gone through 5 pages.....OR......this
> 
> Buncha inconsistent idjits
> 
> ...



But whenever someone goes and starts a booger thread, it's like an alarm goes off somewhere


----------



## Self! (Aug 25, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> But whenever someone goes and starts a booger thread, it's like an alarm goes off somewhere





You ain't saw a good thread yet idgit...but its coming


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> You ain't saw a good thread yet idgit...but its coming



hmmmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doin some Soundgarden, Alterbridge, etc, etc, etc. myself..



 Vanilla fudge & Rare Earth


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> You ain't saw a good thread yet idgit...but its coming



still waiting


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, i keep bouncing back and forth between forums and shooting down german planes. London is saved again!


----------



## Buck (Aug 25, 2011)

So many new names in here, I just can't keep up anymore...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i keep bouncing back and forth between forums and shooting down german planes. London is saved again!



Somebody's gotta save the world


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Buck said:


> So many new names in here, I just can't keep up anymore...



why in the world would you try to keep up? Just jump in as usual.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> why in the world would you try to keep up? Just jump in as usual.



Yep. That's the way to do it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2011)

Buck said:


> So many new names in here, I just can't keep up anymore...


Hope all is well with you, and yours!!.......Good to see you around again!!


----------



## Buck (Aug 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope all is well with you, and yours!!.......Good to see you around again!!



Doing okay, for now, Mitch...   Having some outpatient surgery tomorrow so I'm sure my status will change by late afternoon..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 25, 2011)

football!

metter beat jenkins county 20-18 ths afternoon


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 25, 2011)

Buck said:


> Doing okay, for now, Mitch...   Having some outpatient surgery tomorrow so I'm sure my status will change by late afternoon..


Hope that goes well for you!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope all is well with you, and yours!!.......Good to see you around again!!





Buck said:


> Doing okay, for now, Mitch...   Having some outpatient surgery tomorrow so I'm sure my status will change by late afternoon..





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope that goes well for you!!



Geez Glen, they can do brain transplants on an outpatient basis now?     Seriously, hope all is well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2011)

That day has arrived.   TGIF

Start it off right with a hot cup of coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2011)

TGIF IS RIGHT  !!!!

GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND TO ALL OF THE REST OF THIS "NEW AND IMPROVED" BUNCH OF CREEK WADERS.

That cup of coffee looks really good this morning and it should hit the spot.  I hope that all of out there will turn and face eastward and blow as hard as you can so that "Hurricane Irene" will shift more to the east and not do so much damage to the east coast.  I figure with as much "hot air" as we create here, shucks we should be able to help change Irene's course and send it more on a eastern route.  Might be worth a try anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Mernin boys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Men.



fixed it for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fixed it for you.


Yeah, whatevah, but I was talkin to the ones that was here arready, not the ones dat ain't got here yet..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, whatevah, but I was talkin to the ones that was here arready, not the ones dat ain't got here yet..



Hummmmm, you were already here so there must be a mirror behind your monitor.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hummmmm, you were already here so there must be a mirror behind your monitor.


Don't make me wake Slip up from his beauty sleep so he can come slap you around..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

gotta go tothe doctor


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> gotta go tothe doctor


What'd you do now???


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 26, 2011)

Merning...TGIF


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> gotta go tothe doctor



You catch somethin' from yo sweetie ?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> gotta go tothe doctor



Told you about that...it'll make ya go blind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mornin waders, it didnt take long to catch up to speed this morning. Glad its Friday and hope everyone has a good weekend. Now , whats for breakfast, who's got the bacon??????????


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do now???


cant hear



Sterlo58 said:


> You catch somethin' from yo sweetie ?






boneboy96 said:


> Told you about that...it'll make ya go blind.



i have lost all hearining my left ear and they have checked my ear ntn rong withits ether somthing rong with the nerves in my ear or somthgin else but i fergot what they said


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning waders. 


Many thanks to my favorite Bammer for advocating the Official Corndog thread.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> cant hear
> 
> 
> i have lost all hearining my left ear and they have checked my ear ntn rong withits ether somthing rong with the nerves in my ear or somthgin else but i fergot what they said


 Hate that for you Seth......... hope they figure it out soon for you!

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Doing okay, for now, Mitch...   Having some outpatient surgery tomorrow so I'm sure my status will change by late afternoon..


 Hope all goes well, Glenn, let us hear from you!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Moanin' Folks!!! Gonna be a hot one today.....can't wait for the Fall to arrive


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!! Gonna be a hot one today.....can't wait for the Fall to arrive


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!! Gonna be a hot one today.....can't wait for the Fall to arrive


Me either..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!! Gonna be a hot one today.....can't wait for the Fall to arrive



Oh yeah...

Something tells me that opening weekend of bowseason is gunna be a scorcher. 

Guess I will hunt in my thong and fire up the thermocell.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Something tells me that opening weekend of bowseason is gunna be a scorcher.
> 
> Guess I will hunt in my thong and fire up the thermocell.


 soooo, you're hunting with Quack again this year, huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> soooo, you're hunting with Quack again this year, huh?



Ya don't have to tell everybody....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ya don't have to tell everybody....


 I didn't,,,,,,,,,,,,,you did!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me either..



This time next week, we'll be into September. Won't be much longer.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I didn't,,,,,,,,,,,,,you did!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> Something tells me that opening weekend of bowseason is gunna be a scorcher.
> 
> Guess I will hunt in my thong and fire up the thermocell.



It usually is......don't ferget the chigger spray


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody else having problems with this forum running very slow ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This time next week, we'll be into September. Won't be much longer.....






Sterlo58 said:


>


 You know I lubs ya, Neil!!  You're one of my fav. shortbusdrivers!!


Jeff C. said:


> It usually is......don't ferget the chigger spray


 naaww, drank vinegar, like Nic sez!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else having problems with this forum running very slow ???


Aye, at times!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know I lubs ya, Neil!!  You're one of my fav. shortbusdrivers!!



Awwwww 




Keebs said:


> Aye, at times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else having problems with this forum running very slow ???



Yep....kind of unusual in the morning like this.



Keebs said:


> You know I lubs ya, Neil!!  You're one of my fav. shortbusdrivers!!
> 
> naaww, drank vinegar, like Nic sez!



I wish I had last week when I was waterproofing the deck. I had one large shrub in a little nook between the house and a set of steps that I had to prune in order to get behind it, I got ate up by about 30 of 'em


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Gonna go play around outside for a while.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....kind of unusual in the morning like this.
> 
> 
> I wish I had last week when I was waterproofing the deck. I had one large shrub in a little nook between the house and a set of steps that I had to prune in order to get behind it, I got ate up by about 30 of 'em


Ya hear it near 'bout every week......... vinegar=no chigger, do ya listen??? NNOOOooooooooooooo



Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go play around outside for a while.....


DRINK YOUR VINEGAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

I gots to ax a qwestion... 




What exactly is "new and improved" about this thread???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I gots to ax a qwestion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vinegar...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I gots to ax a qwestion...
> What exactly is "new and improved" about this thread???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The vinegar...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I gots to ax a qwestion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got a brand new new bouncing baby winder licker courtesy of Cortgirl. He's a lot cuter than Quack hangin out the bus window, don't you think?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

winder lickin and corn dogs rock! Just saying...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> GA Tech and UGA dawgs rock! Just saying...


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Panda-loving mustard & booger-eating idjits


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

man, the forum is dragging this morning. I bet it took 3 minutes for the page to refresh!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> man, the forum is dragging this morning. I bet it took 3 minutes for the page to refresh!



Glad I'm not the only one having that issue.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2011)

My 9 year old came home to tell me she has a boyfriend already (she started a new school) But she told me not to worry...they don't kiss, cause there are too many teachers around. 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Panda-loving mustard & booger-eating idjits


 LingLing is NOT happy with you right now............ 



rhbama3 said:


> man, the forum is dragging this morning. I bet it took 3 minutes for the page to refresh!


 I go play a card game while mine is loading..........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My 9 year old came home to tell me she has a boyfriend already (she started a new school) But she told me not to worry...they don't kiss, cause there are too many teachers around.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Permanent restriction time!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

ALL aboard...bus is leavin. Yall don't wanna be late:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My 9 year old came home to tell me she has a boyfriend already (she started a new school) But she told me not to worry...they don't kiss, cause there are too many teachers around.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Anybody else having problems with this forum running very slow ???



Normally, my computer is super fast and when I hit the keys, the information is on the screen instantly.  BUT today..................

If it runs any slower, then I can get my girlfriend pregnant and she can have a baby in the time it takes to load the pages.  The last time that I checked, my shotgun was loaded with "blanks" too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Permanent restriction time!!!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Daddy told her "You tell Andrew you're not allowed to have a boyfriend"


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hate that for you Seth......... hope they figure it out soon for you!
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!



the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Daddy told her "You tell Andrew you're not allowed to have a boyfriend"



Yeah.... like that's gonna work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> My 9 year old came home to tell me she has a boyfriend already (she started a new school) But she told me not to worry...they don't kiss, cause there are too many teachers around.
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 

I have two boys and the strange thing is these days the girls are the ones doin' the chasin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear


That stinks!!! How long you been having trouble with it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear



Dang Seth...hope you get that straightened out soon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah.... like that's gonna work.



Yep, I laughed at him. He said he was gonna have to talk with Andrew's daddy...

He ultimately decided it was time to put the gun collection on the wall in the living room


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear



Hope everything works out well for you young man.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> ALL aboard...bus is leavin. Yall don't wanna be late:



Just when you think that you have see it all, Sterlo comes along and added some new sauce into the mix.  That is a good one for sure.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I have two boys and the strange thing is these days the girls are the ones doin' the chasin'



If she's anything like me, I'mma be in for some BIG trouble. 



Seth carter said:


> the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear



Hope it's nothing too bad. I've had two surgeries on my right ear. Had problems with it since I was a kid. It's an awful thing to deal with. Make sure you take doc's advice seriously and take care of it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just when you think that you have see it all, Sterlo comes along and added some new sauce into the mix.  That is a good one for sure.



Keebs was the originator of that prized possesion. I am just holding it for safe keeping.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> ALL aboard...bus is leavin. Yall don't wanna be late:






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Normally, my computer is super fast and when I hit the keys, the information is on the screen instantly.  BUT today..................
> 
> If it runs any slower, then I can get my girlfriend pregnant and she can have a baby in the time it takes to load the pages.  The last time that I checked, my shotgun was loaded with "blanks" too.





CortGirl said:


> Daddy told her "You tell Andrew you're not allowed to have a boyfriend"





Seth carter said:


> the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear


  Dang yougn'un!!  Hope they put you on something to knock it out quick, fluid in the ear is NOTHING to play with and I hope &  there isn't a tumor!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just when you think that you have see it all, Sterlo comes along and added some new sauce into the mix.  That is a good one for sure.





Sterlo58 said:


> Keebs was the originator of that prized possesion. I am just holding it for safe keeping.


 That was one of my "better moments" weren't it??  Looks like you may need to add some names to it, some how, somewhere!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks yall i have to get a CT scan somtime soon an have to get an iv before doing it thats the worst part because im terrified of needles


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> thanks yall i have to get a CT scan somtime soon an have to get an iv before doing it thats the worst part because im terrified of needles


Needles are just needles, much friendlier than wasp and hornets..
Is the IV for a contrast medium to be used in the CT?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> thanks yall i have to get a CT scan somtime soon an have to get an iv before doing it thats the worst part because im terrified of needles


Best thing is just don't look at them, honest, I don't "like" them either, but I had a doc when I was young teach me that & really, it ain't nuttin but a "thang"!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Needles are just needles, much friendlier than wasp and hornets..
> Is the IV for a contrast medium to be used in the CT?


yes


Keebs said:


> Best thing is just don't look at them, honest, I don't "like" them either, but I had a doc when I was young teach me that & really, it ain't nuttin but a "thang"!



they dont hurt i just dont like people stickin me or cuttin me wth anything


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yes
> 
> 
> they dont hurt i just dont like people stickin me or cuttin me wth anything


 Who in their right mind does???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

I LOVE the "warm & fuzzy" threads in the PF!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE the "warm & fuzzy" threads in the PF!


Flat out sickening if you ask me..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Flay out sickening if you ask me..


 but you had your 2 cents to add!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but you had your 2 cents to add!


At least I didn't tell them that he really wears pink toenail polish, and not red..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least I didn't tell them that he really wears pink toenail polish, and not red..


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Who in their right mind does???



idk but anybody cutting on me when im in my right mind is gonna get cutt back


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idk but anybody cutting on me when im in my right mind is gonna get cutt back


 Grreeeeaat attitude young man, especially when said cutting/sticking is to SAVE YOUR LIFE!! idjit!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth, Sorry to hear about your ear problem.

Don't worry, you won't even feel any needles.  All you have to do is think about your girlfriend....eerrhh, I mean JROTC.  The scan will be done before you know it and hopefully the doctors can find the problem and get it straightened out and soon too.

PS:  I hate needles too but I just think about my girlfriends and then I don't feel the pain either.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Grreeeeaat attitude young man, especially when said cutting/sticking is to SAVE YOUR LIFE!! idjit!



ide rather cutt/stick myself


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idk but anybody cutting on me *when im in my right mind *is gonna get cutt back





Keebs said:


> Grreeeeaat attitude young man, especially when said cutting/sticking is to SAVE YOUR LIFE!! idjit!



Don't be rough on him Keebs. You missed the key words...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ide rather cutt/stick myself


Fine, when you recieve your doctors degree, lemme know!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't be rough on him Keebs. You missed the key words...


  true, true!

 I just stumbled into the Sports Forum ~shudder~ what was I thinking?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fine, when you recieve your doctors degree, lemme know!
> 
> true, true!
> 
> I just stumbled into the Sports Forum ~shudder~ what was I thinking?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> the doctor says my ear is full of blood an fluidan thatthere could be a tumorin my inner ear



Good luck with the ear problems seth.




Hey Keebs

Mater sammich........wiff *Mustard*


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck with the ear problems seth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, where's Mudslinger???????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, where's Mudslinger???????????



 

Hmmmmm....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm....


 couldn't resist!
Oh, I found him at Golden Corral!


----------



## Buck (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hope all goes well, Glenn, let us hear from you!!!



Thanks, keebs...    Trying to read and type with one eye sucks...  If I can manage I'll try and post pics.  My eye ain't real pretty right now.  

Pain pills are working good though..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Man, they were workin me to hard for a Friday I was actually sweating Anyways , golden corral today ate too much again. Now to sit back and do a lil wadin in the creek


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> yes
> 
> 
> they dont hurt i just dont like people stickin me or cuttin me wth anything


Yes they do , they hurt very bad, especially in the ear.


Keebs said:


> Fine, when you recieve your doctors degree, lemme know!
> 
> true, true!
> 
> I just stumbled into the Sports Forum ~shudder~ what was I thinking?!?!


Please dont go in the sports forum there is a couple of  em that think they are better than some one else.


Jeff C. said:


> Good luck with the ear problems seth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounding good Jeffro


Keebs said:


> Hey, where's Mudslinger???????????



I'm right here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Thanks, keebs...    Trying to read and type with one eye sucks...  If I can manage I'll try and post pics.  My eye ain't real pretty right now.
> 
> Pain pills are working good though..


 WHAT did you have done?!?!  Gawd, don't mess with my eyes!!  Wore my contacts too long one time (stayed up watching scary movies & couldn't/wouldn't go to sleep!) cut the oxygen off from them, was in TERRIBLE pain!!!!!  ouch, ouch, ouch!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Man, they were workin me to hard for a Friday I was actually sweating Anyways , golden corral today ate too much again. Now to sit back and do a lil wadin in the creek


 Tell'em I'll send LingLing after them!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Yes they do , they hurt very bad, especially in the ear.
> 
> Please dont go in the sports forum there is a couple of  em that think they are better than some one else.
> *Nawww, really??*
> ...


 well helloooo dere neighbor!!  Hey, ya'll got a big shindig coming up at the track doncha?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just stumbled into the Sports Forum ~shudder~ what was I thinking?!?!



Thanks for the LSU thread lubbin' Keebs 



mudracing101 said:


> Please dont go in the sports forum there is a couple of  em that think they are better than some one else.



You care to name names???


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah they do, aint sure about all the details but we're racing sat. night and then they want to run some trucks the next sunday. I dont know how many will make it the next sunday with a race being the night before some where else and it being labor day weekend. Alot going on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks for the LSU thread lubbin' Keebs
> 
> 
> 
> You care to name names???



Not you old buddy old pal


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks for the LSU thread lubbin' Keebs
> You care to name names???





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah they do, aint sure about all the details but we're racing sat. night and then they want to run some trucks the next sunday. I dont know how many will make it the next sunday with a race being the night before some where else and it being labor day weekend. Alot going on.


Hearing it on the radio & saw it in the paper!


----------



## Buck (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT did you have done?!?!  Gawd, don't mess with my eyes!!  Wore my contacts too long one time (stayed up watching scary movies & couldn't/wouldn't go to sleep!) cut the oxygen off from them, was in TERRIBLE pain!!!!!  ouch, ouch, ouch!!



Had to have my eyelid lifted and turned.  I've had so many infections on my eyelid the past few years my eyelid and lashes were disfigured to the point my eyelashes were touching my eye.  Talk about painful..  




Les Miles said:


> You care to name names???



Some jackleg named Les...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Had to have my eyelid lifted and turned.  I've had so many infections on my eyelid the past few years my eyelid and lashes were disfigured to the point my eyelashes were touching my eye.  Talk about painful..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DAAAAaaaaaaaaannng!!!  you recoup quick, darlin!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Buck said:


> Had to have my eyelid lifted and turned.  I've had so many infections on my eyelid the past few years my eyelid and lashes were disfigured to the point my eyelashes were touching my eye.  Talk about painful..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you'd stop picking boogers & your butt and then digging around in your eye with the same fingers you wouldn't have any problems with yo eyes. 


And I ain't no jackleg..... I'm a corn dog! 































I hope yo eye gets better in time to watch the game next Saturday.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

gooood afternoon fellers


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> If you'd stop picking boogers & your butt and then digging around in your eye with the same fingers you wouldn't have any problems with yo eyes.
> 
> 
> And I ain't no jackleg..... I'm a corn dog!
> ...


 Don't be pickin on Buck now, I'll have LingLing come see you!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> gooood afternoon fellers


 Hi!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi!



You're a feller?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You're a feller?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't be pickin on Buck now, I'll have LingLing come see you!!



No actually that was the part where I was being sincere about his eye getting better. 


Womens.... they think they know everythang...


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You're a feller?



Easy bud, Keebs is the most naturally beautiful woman you'll ever lay eyes on. 

And hawt as a work day is long. 

And is awful handy with a whip.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And is awful handy with a whip.



Interesting........


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey TurtleBug 

I got bad news about the First Mate position. 

There was a late applicant... 

PM sent.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You're a feller?


I've been called worse.......... on second thought........... oh never mind, we're on the downhill side of Friday, you better be glad it ain't Monday morning!



mudracing101 said:


>


well? am I??? 


Les Miles said:


> No actually that was the part where I was being sincere about his eye getting better.
> 
> 
> Womens.... they KNOW they know everythang...


Yeah, I know but with him having to use just one eye I wanted him to KNOW you were being sincere!



turtlebug said:


> Easy bud, Keebs is the most naturally beautiful woman you'll ever lay eyes on.
> 
> And hawt as a work day is long.
> 
> And is awful handy with a whip.


 aaawww, I love how love is blind!!
Howudoin?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No actually that was the part where I was being sincere about his eye getting better.
> 
> 
> Womens.... they think they know everythang...




You say that like we don't.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, I know but with him having to use just one eye I wanted him to KNOW you were being sincere!



My idjit self didin't think about that...



turtlebug said:


> You say that like we don't.



No comment


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

Got mimi-me. Catch yall when I get home.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well? am I???


No, you a hottie I was just waitin to see if you brought the rain down on him


turtlebug said:


> You say that like we don't.



Afternoon Tbug


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've been called worse.......... on second thought........... oh never mind, we're on the downhill side of Friday, you better be glad it ain't Monday morning!



I know better than to mess with wimmenz on mondays


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> My idjit self didin't think about that...
> 
> 
> 
> No comment


 you're welcome................ 



turtlebug said:


> Got mimi-me. Catch yall when I get home.


 


mudracing101 said:


> No, you a hottie I was just waitin to see if you brought the rain down on him
> 
> 
> Afternoon Tbug


    naaww, I still count him as a "newbie" and plus, I aint' met him in person.........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> naaww, I still count him as a "newbie" and plus, I aint' met him in person.........





eh, i been called worse


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> eh, i been called worse


eh? or "eh eh"??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

I found Kendall's Debut Video!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright Keebs lets go. I'm out ya'll have a good one!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendall better slow down on the sauce. Next video will involve lampshades and lawd knows what else.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright Keebs lets go. I'm out ya'll have a good one!!!!!!!


 



Sterlo58 said:


> Kendall better slow down on the sauce. Next video will involve lampshades and lawd knows what else.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey y'all, what's happenin'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey y'all, what's happenin'?



Hey.......nuttin!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 26, 2011)

where is everyone? Out for the weekend already?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> where is everyone? Out for the weekend already?



Headin home from work, goin out to eat, stoppin by the package store......you know, all that stuff you do for the week-end.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Hey y'all, what's happenin'?



Hello! How's the little man doing? 



CortGirl said:


> where is everyone? Out for the weekend already?



Me and the new First Mate are getting the boat ready for the weekend. It's her first day tomorrow.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I found Kendall's Debut Video!!!!!!!!



well, you see, wha ha happun waz....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Kendall better slow down on the sauce. Next video will involve lampshades and lawd knows what else.



WHAAAAAAAAAAA? Oh crap,  _THAT_ video got out too ? Ok, if she calls, just tell her that i'm out of the country for the next couple weeks. That should give me time to get the restraining order filed 

And quack, sorry about what happened to your lamp. I will be happy to replace it for you. I warned you what tequilla would do when you mixed it with that stuff


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

4 hours and NO DRIVELING? 
I'm afraid this site is going downhill   











either that or everyone's out drinking some cool beverages  

Either way, you fellers are lettin me down!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> 4 hours and NO DRIVELING?
> I'm afraid this site is going downhill
> 
> 
> ...



Just tried playing my ww2 fighter game without cheats and got killed early, often, and ugly. Watching a movie called "The Matador", getting scores from my wife at the football game( Lee County up 28-0 start of 2nd quarter) and eating a bowl of froot loops. I'm a busy man!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just tried playing my ww2 fighter game without cheats and got killed early, often, and ugly. Watching a movie called "The Matador", getting scores from my wife at the football game( Lee County up 28-0 start of 2nd quarter) and eating a bowl of froot loops. I'm a busy man!



Sounds just like every friday night of my high school career


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Sounds just like every friday night of my high school career



i was playing foobaw on friday nights until i blew my ACL in practice in high school. That took care of any stupid ideas about a career in football. My team was awful anyway....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i was playing foobaw on friday nights until i blew my ACL in practice in high school. That took care of any stupid ideas about a career in football. My team was awful anyway....



Man that stinks. You might have been the next micheal vick. Oh wait.....baaad comparison. Uhm, Ben roeth....wait....not him either....


You might have been the next NFL star 
We'll just put it that way


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Man that stinks. You might have been the next micheal vick. Oh wait.....baaad comparison. Uhm, Ben rot....wait....not him either....
> 
> 
> You might have been the next NFL star
> We'll just put it that way



You mean like Drew Brees???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Man that stinks. You might have been the next micheal vick. Oh wait.....baaad comparison. Uhm, Ben rot....wait....not him either....
> 
> 
> You might have been the next NFL star
> We'll just put it that way



No sir. I played nose guard. Loved it there! But our coach was a moron and came up with the bright idea of trying me at tight end. I jumped, caught a pass, landed wrong and tore up my right knee. 
Of course, 1981 was a long time ago....
So, i went from jock to nerd overnight.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like Drew Brees???



I like drew brees alright. He's a good qb. 

Side note, ever tried to think of an NFL player with absolutely no criminal record?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I like drew brees alright. He's a good qb.
> 
> Side note, ever tried to think of an NFL player with absolutely no criminal record?



Roger Staubach


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Jammin 

I was supposed to be working the Ga/Boise St. game, but noooo, they let some idjit from Calif. crew it here in ATL


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

forum has hit the wall again. This sux waiting so long to load a page....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> forum has hit the wall again. This sux waiting so long to load a page....



x2.


----------



## david w. (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow,This place is slow.We're on gon on a friday night.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir. I played nose guard. Loved it there! But our coach was a moron and came up with the bright idea of trying me at tight end. I jumped, caught a pass, landed wrong and tore up my right knee.
> Of course, 1981 was a long time ago....
> So, i went from jock to nerd overnight.



Well you're danged sure the most manliest and hawtest nerd I know.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> forum has hit the wall again. This sux waiting so long to load a page....



Yep... it took me about 5 mins to get back in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> forum has hit the wall again. This sux waiting so long to load a page....



Yep....I kept thinking it was just my compooter 

All my smilies are in slo-mo


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well you're danged sure the most manliest and hawtest nerd I know.



where's da baby?
There she is! 
Whats the Bug house up to this weekend?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....I kept thinking it was just my compooter
> 
> All my smilies are in slo-mo



My smilies are fine. Been hanging with bonney tonight?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

david w. said:


> Wow,This place is slow.We're on gon on a friday night.



Cause we're so cool


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> where's da baby?
> There she is!
> Whats the Bug house up to this weekend?



SUPPOSED to head up to Ellaville in the morning and then your Baitbro wants to drop in and say "HI" to you and the fam on the way back through. 

If we can get up and get dressed, that'll be a step in the right direction. Been a rough and LONG week. Bait done bunt the poo outta his leg (it's so nasty I won't even look at it  ) and there seems to be some sort of cold making the rounds. We'll just see how everyone feels. 

On another note, I got my interview. Everything is sounding quite promising.  

Hopefully within the next two weeks, my title will change to "Turtlebug, Clinical Systems Analyst for Solstas Lab Partners; Southern Division".   (And I can fill my new office walls with snazzy pics of dead pork)


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> SUPPOSED to head up to Ellaville in the morning and then your Baitbro wants to drop in and say "HI" to you and the fam on the way back through.
> 
> If we can get up and get dressed, that'll be a step in the right direction. Been a rough and LONG week. Bait done bunt the poo outta his leg (it's so nasty I won't even look at it  ) and there seems to be some sort of cold making the rounds. We'll just see how everyone feels.
> 
> ...



Oh no! How did fishbro burn his leg? 
I agree on the week. Between long work days, getting called back, a police report( I'll tell you later), and all the usual chaos here, i'm needing tree time. Okay, i want to hang some camera's back out. I plan to be up a tree opening weekend with a crossbow. 
Good luck on the job, we got our fingers crossed for you!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh no! How did fishbro burn his leg?
> I agree on the week. Between long work days, getting called back, a police report( I'll tell you later), and all the usual chaos here, i'm needing tree time. Okay, i want to hang some camera's back out. I plan to be up a tree opening weekend with a crossbow.
> Good luck on the job, we got our fingers crossed for you!



Police Report?  What'd Bubbette do now?    


Fishbait burnt the living fool outta his leg on an exhaust pipe while he was backing a bike out.  Dude! Nice second degree, took several layers of hide off. You talk about N-A-S-T-Y!!! It's icky.  Been trying to find him some of the gel-ish burn pads like the hospitals have but nobody has em.  


Thanks on the job. I'm really optomistic about it. I truly want this. Something that'll keep challenging me and I won't get bored. MORE MONEY and no drama with wet-behind-the-ears goobers. Getting to learn lots of new things. Might have to make a few trips to Greensboro (Bugsy does NOT like to fly) but it'll be worth it. 

Did I mention more money?


----------



## slip (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir. I played nose guard. Loved it there! But our coach was a moron and came up with the bright idea of trying me at tight end. I jumped, caught a pass, landed wrong and tore up my right knee.
> Of course, 1981 was a long time ago....
> So, i went from jock to nerd overnight.


_Lonnnng_ time ago.




rhbama3 said:


> forum has hit the wall again. This sux waiting so long to load a page....


Thought it was just me for a while.

Oh well, when it happens i move on to a few AK/AR fourms til it comes back to life here....


david w. said:


> We're on gon on a friday night.



Srsly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Police Report?  What'd Bubbette do now?
> 
> 
> Fishbait burnt the living fool outta his leg on an exhaust pipe while he was backing a bike out.  Dude! Nice second degree, took several layers of hide off. You talk about N-A-S-T-Y!!! It's icky.  Been trying to find him some of the gel-ish burn pads like the hospitals have but nobody has em.
> ...


Poor Fishbro! He does realize that sweat and exertion will make that wound hurt about 4 times more than it does now? He better take it easy till it at least starts to granulate. Otherwise, he's gonna be one miserable bro. Not to mention, very prone to infection.


slip said:


> _Lonnnng_ time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoy sitting in my recliner and doing absolutely nothing. Do i have things that need to be or should be done? Sure! But i fight the urge and all is well. Hey, we could be at work!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Poor Fishbro! He does realize that sweat and exertion will make that wound hurt about 4 times more than it does now? He better take it easy till it at least starts to granulate. Otherwise, he's gonna be one miserable bro. Not to mention, very prone to infection.
> 
> 
> I enjoy sitting in my recliner and doing absolutely nothing. Do i have things that need to be or should be done? Sure! But i fight the urge and all is well. Hey, we could be at work!




Yeah, I was gonna ask you and Bubbette what to do. It's a catch-22. You want it to dry up but you gotta keep it covered to keep the gnats and dirt out of it AND he's keeping Neosporin on it to keep it from getting infected. 

Sooo.... how is it supposed to dry out?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I was gonna ask you and Bubbette what to do. It's a catch-22. You want it to dry up but you gotta keep it covered to keep the gnats and dirt out of it AND he's keeping Neosporin on it to keep it from getting infected.
> 
> Sooo.... how is it supposed to dry out?



Have you got any lint free gauze? You want a dressing that will both cover the wound but allow it to dry up some. Quit putting the neosporin on it unless you see indications of infection. Gauze and a loose ace wrap would be my recommendation. He'll need to avoid the temptation to bust those water blisters forming up too.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you got any lint free gauze? You want a dressing that will both cover the wound but allow it to dry up some. Quit putting the neosporin on it unless you see indications of infection. Gauze and a loose ace wrap would be my recommendation. He'll need to avoid the temptation to bust those water blisters forming up too.



Stick-free gauze pads... CHECK

Gauze to wrap lightly... CHECK

Will tell him to stop with the oitment.  


It's UGLY.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Stick-free gauze pads... CHECK
> 
> Gauze to wrap lightly... CHECK
> 
> ...



Just how big is the burn area?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just how big is the burn area?



Bottom of a beer can?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bottom of a beer can?



okay, thats not too bad. Whew! Just take care of the boy. Waiting on him hand and foot recommended.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 26, 2011)

Later folks.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

see ya, Jeff!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Later folks.....



see ya jeff


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, thats not too bad. Whew! Just take care of the boy. Waiting on him hand and foot recommended.





Yeah, right.     

Just plugged my phone up and set my alarm. Sorry I missed your call.  

I'm out too. My Alka-Seltzer is kicking in and I gotta get up too darned early. 

Yall have a good one. Night Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

i reckon its about bed time. See ya'll later!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i reckon its about bed time. See ya'll later!



Later Bammer


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2011)

Just cruising through on my way to bed!!.........Good Night Folks!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not going to pretend I read all the threads I missed...Hi and Bye.  Niters!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the honey do list doing day has arrived.  Start early, get done when it is time to tip a few back.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 27, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Thanks for the cup of coffee because I surely need it.

I hope that everyone survived their Friday Night escapades.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Time to make the doughnuts!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  Thanks for the cup of coffee because I surely need it.
> 
> I hope that everyone survived their Friday Night escapades.



that was the roughest friday ive ever had


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Let's see how Saturday works out for ya.    Morning all.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Morning BB


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 27, 2011)

holy cow !                               








































its slow


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

guh moanin....


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep... 

Like watching paint dry around here sometimes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yep...
> 
> Like watching paint dry around here sometimes.



shouldn't you be over in the sports forum trying to spread joy and cheer?
What in the world is happening at LSU? I had high hopes of ya'll blowing up the Ducks, but all these distractions/suspensions can't help. 
Lawd, if UGA loses to Boise and LSU loses to Oregon, we'll have to hear about it all year.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  Thanks for the cup of coffee because I surely need it.
> 
> I hope that everyone survived their Friday Night escapades.


Up here in your neck of the woods on  the banks of Clarks Hill. Just finished my first cup


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 27, 2011)

Drive by. Hello all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 27, 2011)

Mowed the yard last night and just came in from yard work.  Four hours is enough weed eater, edger, and round up fun for one day.  There is always tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

trying to clean the kitchen and then work up the gumption to organize my dove/deer hunting stuff. I don't have an invite to a dove shoot yet, but there is always a chance. Still need to get back up to Stewart County early next week and put out a couple of camera's. All that depends on the beeper not going off, of course.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

Diverticulitis............. 'nuff said?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> shouldn't you be over in the sports forum trying to spread joy and cheer?
> What in the world is happening at LSU? I had high hopes of ya'll blowing up the Ducks, but all these distractions/suspensions can't help.
> Lawd, if UGA loses to Boise and LSU loses to Oregon, we'll have to hear about it all year.



I was over there earlier. Not a lot of news to report. LSU will be fine. Ain't no way that we are losing to those tree-huggers from Oregon. 

I'm not so sure about Georgia though...


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was over there earlier. Not a lot of news to report. LSU will be fine. Ain't no way that we are losing to those tree-huggers from Oregon.
> 
> I'm not so sure about Georgia though...





Nic Sabin said to tell you LSU losers hello.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Nic Sabin said to tell you LSU losers hello.



Actually it's "Nick Saban" not "Nic Sabin" you uninformed goof. 

And you can tell him that ol' Les is gonna improve his record to 5-2 against the Tide come 11/5.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2011)

Whoops, I did it again . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoops, I did it again . . .



What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2011)

Afternoon folks......did my honey-doos for the day. May still get out on da mower later on though.





Keebs said:


> Diverticulitis............. 'nuff said?




Noooooooo  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoops, I did it again . . .




How is ya Quack??       What'd you do?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoops, I did it again . . .



hope you didn't hurt yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hope you didn't hurt yourself.



Somethin tells me it ain't what we expect....despite our preconceived notions of what Quack may be up to


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm ready for some Saturday afternoon football....lots of Alabama Georgia Tech winning, pulling for Kentucky to finally have a good year, hoping Auburn and Jawja loses every game they play...bring it on!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hope you didn't hurt yourself.



You're home? 

I tried to call and text. We're sitting at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Sho'nuff is dead in here. Luckily JD has some ribs and butts in the smoker and it's night racing at Bristol. 

Thank goodness he's not making me watch those stupid Falcons lose to the Steelers while I'm there...


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

Where oh where

are drivlers tonight

why did leave

me here all alone

I searched the webb over

and thought I found true idigts

y'll found another and

POOF! yall are gone 


Thank you Thank, I'll be here singing all week


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2011)

Psssst....anyone home?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just had a visit from Bugsy and Fishbro on their way back home. 
Time to make some hamburger helper for supper.....


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Psssst....anyone home?






Nope! we are in hiding from all hormone driven broom riders! 





rhbama3 said:


> Just had a visit from Bugsy and Fishbro on their way back home.
> Time to make some hamburger helper for supper.....




I got some left over canned chili if ya want it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2011)

Poor Rex has reflux so bad they put him on Zantac twice a day...


----------



## david w. (Aug 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sho'nuff is dead in here. Luckily JD has some ribs and butts in the smoker and it's night racing at Bristol.
> 
> Thank goodness he's not making me watch those stupid Falcons lose to the Steelers while I'm there...



You don't like any team from Ga do you??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Nope! we are in hiding from all hormone driven broom riders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, yes i do!!!!
I'm home alone all night so i don't have to worry about verbal insults!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Nope! we are in hiding from all hormone driven broom riders!


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> You don't like any team from Ga do you??




Go Tech!!!!!! 





rhbama3 said:


> Why, yes i do!!!!
> I'm home alone all night so i don't have to worry about verbal insults!




OK, but being a Texican, I added green olives and jalepenos to it. That ok? 





CortGirl said:


>




I just call'em like I see'em little lady


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2011)

JD is in da house!!! 

Les Miles is my hero.


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> You don't like any team from Ga do you??



Maybe he does and maybe he doesn't. 

I have to admit that it would be easier to cheer for the Dawgs and Falcons if they didn't suck so bad and always act like a bunch of losers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Poor Rex has reflux so bad they put him on Zantac twice a day...


The baby is on Zantac or is your husband named Rex too? 


JD said:


> JD is in da house!!!
> 
> Les Miles is my hero.


JD!!!! 
Les musta bought you dinner again.


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> JD!!!!
> Les musta bought you dinner again.



Either that or he's over here logged in on MY laptop!


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

JD said:


> Maybe he does and maybe he doesn't.
> 
> I have to admit that it would be easier to cheer for the Dawgs and Falcons if they didn't suck so bad and always act like a bunch of losers.





Just so this doesn't go anywhere....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

okay, it was bad enough last year when the forum speed slowed to a crawl every night between 6:30 and 9:30pm, but in the last two or three weeks it seems to happen a lot more often and a whole lot more randomly. This sux.....


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> Just so this doesn't go anywhere....



Just like their offense.... it doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

JD said:


> Just like their offense.... it doesn't go anywhere.





and who do you pull for on Saturdays?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

JD said:


> Just like their offense.... it doesn't go anywhere.



There will be a lot of upset puppies if thats the case this year. Awful lot of optimism in Athens going into the season.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

JD said:


> Just like their offense.... it doesn't go anywhere.


 JD!!!!!!!!! In da House!!  HOw you been??
Evenin Folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The baby is on Zantac or is your husband named Rex too?



Ha...if it were my husband (he's named Rob, btw) I would probably say he deserves it...

The baby is on Zantac. He's having awful issues and trying to figure out what won't cause him to projectile vomit is wearing me out.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Poor Rex has reflux so bad they put him on Zantac twice a day...


 poor baby........ Rex too that's just as rough on you as it is the baby......... went through that with mine too but they didn't give her that, can't remember what it was, but she had the "projectile" type......... had to burp "just right" or you'd be cleaning the walls!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ha...if it were my husband (he's named Rob, btw) I would probably say he deserves it...
> 
> The baby is on Zantac. He's having awful issues and trying to figure out what won't cause him to projectile vomit is wearing me out.


Yep, SAME thing........... don't let him feed too quick, easy, and I mean EASY on the burping, lord I feel for ya, Sugar Plum!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

gotta run, bbl.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Ha...if it were my husband (he's named Rob, btw) I would probably say he deserves it...
> 
> The baby is on Zantac. He's having awful issues and trying to figure out what won't cause him to projectile vomit is wearing me out.



That sux, Cort. I didn't know they even made baby zantac. 
While i consider myself having a well rounded edumacation, babies are outta my zone. Wish i knew an answer for you.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2011)

Whas goin on?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Whas goin on?



Sittin on the balcony of a condo in panama city beach


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Sittin on the balcony of a condo in panama city beach



Times a wastin'! 
You should be wading the beach with a flashlight, dipnet, and gig! There is flounder and crabs waiting on you in that water!


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2011)

What's up idjits


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Times a wastin'!
> You should be wading the beach with a flashlight, dipnet, and gig! There is flounder and crabs waiting on you in that water!



tonight, they're just gonna have to keep on waiting  

Long drive down here, very little sleep last night, i'm exhausted. Going to hit up the bass pro shops in destin tomorrow morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> tonight, they're just gonna have to keep on waiting
> 
> Long drive down here, very little sleep last night, i'm exhausted. Going to hit up the bass pro shops in destin tomorrow morning



Have you been there before? While the saltwater tackle section is excellent, it has the smallest hunting section of any of the BPS's i've been to.


----------



## Self! (Aug 27, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Sittin on the balcony of a condo in panama city beach





Go for a swim! I hear the water is great at night, in the ocean and don't worry about the sharks!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you been there before? While the saltwater tackle section is excellent, it has the smallest hunting section of any of the BPS's i've been to.



yeah, i have. That's alright though, I don't live too far from the atlanta one if i need more hunting stuff. Probably going to get some stuff to do a little surf shark fishing tomorrow evening


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> yeah, i have. That's alright though, I don't live too far from the atlanta one if i need more hunting stuff. Probably going to get some stuff to do a little surf shark fishing tomorrow evening



I'm sure the swimmers won't mind that bobber floating next to them.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Sittin on the balcony of a condo in panama city beach


Well put a fishin pole in yer hands


rhbama3 said:


> Have you been there before? While the saltwater tackle section is excellent, it has the smallest hunting section of any of the BPS's i've been to.



Yep ... was down there a few summers ago and was a little surprised by that. They got a ton of fish mounts though, if i remember right .... that made it worth it alone.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure the swimmers won't mind that bobber floating next to them.



Nah, i'm considerate. I go down there once everyone is out of the water. I generally go down there right at sunset once everyone is out, and fish on into the night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Well put a fishin pole in yer hands
> Yep ... was down there a few summers ago and was a little surprised by that. They got a ton of fish mounts though, if i remember right .... that made it worth it alone.



Dat's what i'm tawkin' bout! 
I wish i was flounder gigging in the back bay right now.... 
There is just no better way to spend a night than poling along looking for hidden flounder and crabs in shallow water.


----------



## slip (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dat's what i'm tawkin' bout!
> I wish i was flounder gigging in the back bay right now....
> There is just no better way to spend a night than poling along looking for hidden flounder and crabs in shallow water.



Heck i wish i was walking the docks right now. We used to do that all the time to see what people were haulin in for the day. Beach and pier fishing were always fun.

Dang now i want to go back down there...when it cools down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2011)

What it is??? 

Lawd I'm whooped....painted to coats on the front porch today, then cut the grass/weeds at the old home place. Ate a lot of dust/dirt


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2011)

Evening all...I'm getting the urge to go do some saltwater fishing as well!  I used to go to Port Charlotte and Ponte Gorda every year around Easter.   Miss those good times.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What it is???
> 
> Lawd I'm whooped....painted to coats on the front porch today, then cut the grass/weeds at the old home place. Ate a lot of dust/dirt



that sounds like WAAAY too much work in this heat!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> that sounds like WAAAY too much work in this heat!



That sounds like too much work in any weather conditions!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> that sounds like WAAAY too much work in this heat!



It was!!!   

I had already pressure washed it and have a neighbor's dog that likes to hang out over here. She's nasty, dirty with red dirt, and she stains it when she's wet....had to get it done before I head out tomorrow for several days of work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It was!!!
> 
> I had already pressure washed it and have a neighbor's dog that likes to hang out over here. She's nasty, dirty with red dirt, and she stains it when she's wet....had to get it done before I head out tomorrow for several days of work.



why didn't you pressure wash the dog? Woulda cleaned her up and i doubt she'd come back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> why didn't you pressure wash the dog? Woulda cleaned her up and i doubt she'd come back.





I've tried, you just pick up a hose and she takes off. She was abused at some point in her life. My neighbor's rescued her, she's a shepherd. She's been coming around here for almost 10 yrs now. She took up with me while I was building this house and has been like my part-time dog. Any loud noises, thunder, lightning, fireworks, beating on something, and she's running like a scalded dog.

If it's thundering in western Alabama, she's coming to my garage. She's my weather alert


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 27, 2011)

All right folks, as I said, I'm whooped. Gotta get up and head to Tulsa tomorrow morn.That's a long drive.....Y'all take care, ya hear!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2011)

Sitting here on the banks of Clarks Hill lake in our wonderfully air conditioned camper!!.........Took a nice long nap in the zero gravity chair this afternoon!!

Gonna hate to pack all this up, and head back to reality tomorrow!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All right folks, as I said, I'm whooped. Gotta get up and head to Tulsa tomorrow morn.That's a long drive.....Y'all take care, ya hear!!


 Safe travels, Chief!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sitting here on the banks of Clarks Hill lake in our wonderfully air conditioned camper!!.........Took a nice long nap in the zero gravity chair this afternoon!!
> 
> Gonna hate to pack all this up, and head back to reality tomorrow!!


 Enjoy it as long as ya can!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Safe travels, Chief!
> 
> 
> Enjoy it as long as ya can!!


Well hello stranger!!.................Been a while since we crossed path's!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

david w. said:


> You don't like any team from Ga do you??



I like it when they lose. 



JD said:


> Either that or he's over here logged in on MY laptop!



Is it wrong to pick up your buddy's laptop when he invites you over for dinner and drivel around the campfire when he's out smoking the ribs??? 



Keebs said:


> JD!!!!!!!!! In da House!!  HOw you been??



Are you sure it was really him????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well hello stranger!!.................Been a while since we crossed path's!!


 yes it has!!  Tooooo Long!!!  Hugs to my Tagsista!!  I "liked" her pic on FB today, ya'll had a nice view!!



Les Miles said:


> I like it when they lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ssoooooo, you know his password or did ya just take the laptop from him while he weren't looking?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yes it has!!  Tooooo Long!!!  Hugs to my Tagsista!!  I "liked" her pic on FB today, ya'll had a nice view!!


Work, and the name in bold has had me way too busy these days!!

This weekend was the first one off since July 31'st

Been a good weekend!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ssoooooo, you know his password or did ya just take the laptop from him while he weren't looking?



I was fixing it for him.... He was sitting right there most of the time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 27, 2011)

Time to call it a night!!........Good night folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to call it a night!!........Good night folks!!



I am outta here soon as well.

Have a goodnight Mitch!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work, and the name in bold has had me way too busy these days!!
> 
> This weekend was the first one off since July 31'st
> 
> Been a good weekend!!






Les Miles said:


> I was fixing it for him.... He was sitting right there most of the time.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to call it a night!!........Good night folks!!





Les Miles said:


> I am outta here soon as well.
> 
> Have a goodnight Mitch!


Me too........... one more round of dillo checking & I'm off to bed.....


----------



## slip (Aug 28, 2011)

Night Keebs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Looks like a Sunday to me.   How about a fresh cup?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 28, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Mernin boys.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good Morning fellow creek waders.

I've got a family reunion to attend today at noon and a funeral at 4 PM.  Talk about an up and down day !!??!!


----------



## ButcherTony (Aug 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Looks like a Sunday to me. How about a fresh cup?


 i need some cream and sugar


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 28, 2011)

RUTT,
Which one of the campgrounds are you......Amity, Elijah Clark,  Petersburg, or Wildwood maybe ???

Sure hope that you have enjoyed yourself this weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whatchoo doing up so early idjit??? 

You setting out your bait piles for waddler & co.?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Whatchoo doing up so early idjit???
> 
> You setting out your bait piles for waddler & co.?


Pretty much. 

How'd the new first mate work out?


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 28, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> How'd the new first mate work out?



Call her and ask her 404-260-1318


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Call her and ask her 404-260-1318



must......resist.......temptation......to.....call.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> must......resist.......temptation......to.....call.....


According to Google, if Randy was given that phone number it means he didn't get to see his first mate...


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> must......resist.......temptation......to.....call.....



Don't do it. It will probably cost you $4.99 a minute.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Don't do it. It will probably cost you $4.99 a minute.



true, true.....


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Robert, you and Fishbait giving up on the piggies?


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Les Miles, rebutal?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=639543


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

How about an oldie with that coffee.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Robert, you and Fishbait giving up on the piggies?



Yessir. There were a lot of "issues" this year up there. Between the drought and then surrounding leases putting feeders out, there were just not enough pigs showing up to be worth sitting in 105 degree weather. We only killed 7 this year and didn't even go any the last month or so.
It sure was fun while it lasted, but all good things come to an end.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

somebody put on their thinking cap and make a new thread.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

I think it's the 105 degree weather that would have me out of there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2011)

This


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2011)

one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2011)

izz


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2011)

toast!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2011)

well make a new one, Sugarbritches!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 28, 2011)

Move on people. I'm out of here.


----------

